# Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011



## Christine (28. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Passend zur "Stunde der Gartenvögel" gibt es jetzt auch eine "Stunde der Wintervögel" - also Bleistift und Block gezückt....

Den alten Thread "Vögel an der Futterstelle 2007-2010" findet Ihr hier.


----------



## danyvet (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

gibt es heuer für Österreich auch wieder, aber nur am 6. Jänner


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Servus

Heute hatte ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust mich ins Tarnzelt zu setzen ....

Es war einiges los 

Die Ausbeute ....

       

Hier noch das Weibchen des Erlenzeisig (leider an der Futterstelle sitzend)
 

Alle Fotos mit der Canon 5D & 100-400er bei Iso 400 und Blende 5,6 (die Belichtungszeit variierte ein bisserl) vom Stativ und teils mit Neat Images entrauscht. Alle Bilder sind Ausschnitte.

An der Futterstelle waren noch Kleiber, Buntspecht, Spatz und Haubenmeise die allerdings immer sehr ungünstig saßen und ich deshalb nicht fotografierte


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Klasse Helmut!

hoffentlich bringt 2011 dir Gutes; aber auch uns, die deine anschauen können.

LG aus Norwegen

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Servus Ron

Danke 

Ja ... wünsche ich allen Usern 

Wie geht`s bei Dir mit der Vogelfotografie und deinem 300er


----------



## Conny (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Hallo Helmut,

das schaut aber gut aus


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Servus Conny

Auch Dir Danke 

Schön langsam komme ich wieder in "Schwung" ...... 

Bin am experimentieren .... diesmal war die 5D drann .... aber immer noch Jpg.

Schaut bisher am besten aus 

Nächstes mal werde ich mich an die RAW`s ranmachen :beten


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*



Digicat schrieb:


> An der Futterstelle waren noch Kleiber, Buntspecht, Spatz und Haubenmeise die allerdings immer sehr ungünstig saßen und ich deshalb nicht fotografierte





Mit dem Buntspecht könnten wir "aushelfen" . Aufnahmen von heute an unserer Futterstelle:

         

Alle mit EOS 400d, Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4,0-5,6, 400stel, Blende 7,1, 400 ASA. Bild 1 +3 Oiginalgrösse, Bild 2 Ausschnittvergrösserung ca. 80% vom Original


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

guten Morgen zusammen, hatte heute einen felltragenden Gast..mag wohl auch gern Sonnenblumenkerne..


----------



## paper (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Wir haben eine Futterstelle für Eichhörnchen, die gerne von den Meisen besucht wird!


----------



## danyvet (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

oh! ist das niedlich! Dass es sooo viele Arten bei euch gibt.... ihr wohnt wohl alle am Waldesrand..? *seufz*


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2011)

Servus

Nun gehts in diesem Thread weiter .....


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi,

Wir haben diesen Winter auch 2 Vogelhäuser aufgestellt und Meisenringe aufgehangen nur leider hat sich kein Vogel sehen lassen. Allerdings wo wir noch nichts aufgestellt hatten waren immer ein paar Vögel da. Ist wie Verhext einfach komisch.


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Jens

Was für Vogelarten waren den sonst da, als Du noch keine Vogelhäuser hattest ?
Und was für Futter hast Du in die Vogelhäuser getan ?
Möglich ist auch das die Nachbarn auch reichlich Futterplätze haben und sie dadurch Deine neuen Vogelhäuser noch nicht entdeckt haben .
Ich drück Dir die Daumen das sich bald Gäste bei Dir einfinden 

lg
axel


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Axel

Es waren vorwiegend Meisen und Spatzen da.
Meine Nachbarn haben auch nichts neues aufgehangen nur das was eigentlich immer da ist (ein Vogelhaus).
In das Vogelhaus haben wir so eine Mischung gekauft mit Sonnenblumenkernen, Nüssen und jetzt nicht lachen ich glaub so Getreidekörner. Wir dachten halt nur die kleinen Kerle haben es im Winter auch leicht, aber mal sehen vieleicht kommt wer vorbei.


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Jens 

Versuchs mal mit nur Sonnenblumenkernen . 
Ich hatte auch mal so eine Mischung die wollten sie Merkwürdigerweise auch nicht .
Kannst ja eine Hälfte des Vogelhauses mit der Mischung und die andere Hälfte nur Sonnenblumenkerne bestücken .

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Jens

Meisen knabbern gerne an "Meisenknödel" oder an "Fettfutterblöcke" ....

Hier eine Anleitung wie du diese Fettfutterblöcke" selbst herstellen kannst oder hier kannst sie auch kaufen.

Wir kaufen im Schnitt im Monat um € 200.- während der Wintersaison dort ein und die Piepmatze nehmen dieses Futter sehr gerne an, um nicht zu sagen .... "Sie fressen uns die Haare vom Kopf" ....

Unsere Winterfütterung mit dem Tarnzelt aus dem die Vogelbilder entstanden sind


 

Hier noch ein Fettfutterblock


 

und hier eine kleine Auswahl der Piepmatze die die Futterstelle besuchen


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

Danke für die Tips werd mal anderes Futter versuchen, vieleicht klappt es ja.
Ist halt bischen komisch die kleinen sind das ganze Jahr da und nehmen auch mal im Sommer ein Bad im Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Regs (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
sehr schöne Fotos zeigst Du da, knackscharf. 

Das Ameristep Doghouse steht bei Dir also auch im Garten. Mir ist es im Moment einfach zu kalt um lange anzusitzen.


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Vogelfreunde.

Da ich es heute selbst vergessen habe, möchte ich das Thema Wintervogelzählung nochmal ins Gedächtnis rufen. 
http://www.stunde-der-wintervoegel.de/

Hoffentlich denke ich morgen dran.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo

ich habe mir so viel vogelfutter gekauft 25 kg sonnnenblumenkerne,30 meisenknödel usw.am anfang vom winter war bei mir sehr viel los!! aber jetzt auch wenn meine 2 vogelhäuser total voll sind jeweils 5 meisenknödel und total mit sonnenblumenkerne überfüllt ist jetzt nichts mehr los!!!ich sehe leider keinen vogel mehr


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Die einzige, die sich bei mir für die Meisenknödel interessiert, ist mein HUND!!!
Die Meisen waren da noch nie dran. Doch, einmal, gleich nach dem aufhängen, sah ich eine Meise, die sich den Knödel mal von der Nähe angeschaut hat. Aber seither bleiben die Knödel unbesucht... Sie mögen aber das stinknormale Mischfutter, das man sackerlweise kaufen kann.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hmm ich frag mich warum die bei mir nicht mehr kommen


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi.

Habt Ihr mal das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum der Knödel angeschaut bzw. mal dran gerochen?
Ranzige Knödel mögen die nicht.... bei uns werden die neuen Knödel auch lieber genommen, als die, die schon 4 Wochen hängen. 
Aber irgendwann geht immer mal einer mit ran.


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hmmmm, da könntest du recht haben, Annett. Mein Hund nimmt sie auch, wenn sie ranzig sind


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

also ich habe mal geschaut meine sind noch gut und frisch


----------



## Regs (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Durch die Temperaturerhöhung und Schneeschmelze sind auch an meiner Fütterung viel weniger Vögel als noch vor zwei Wochen. Sie werden aber wieder kommen, wenn es erneut zu schneien beginnt und die Temperaturen wieder anziehen.


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Ich konnte noch nicht feststellen das weniger Singvögel an der Futterstelle sind ...

Einzig ein paar Arten bleiben momentan weg, wie Bergfinken, Haubenmeisen, Schwanzmeisen, Kleiber ...
Dafür sind sehr viele __ Tannen-, Blau- und Kohlmeisen, sowie Spatzen, Buntspecht und neuerdings auch das Wintergoldhähnchen zu gegen. Gestern streifte sogar ein Sperber auf Futtersuche an der Fütterung vorbei.

Meine heutigen Ansitzerfolge ...

      

Leider nur ein Doku-Foto vom Wintergoldhähnchen, die sind ja noch quirliger wie die Meisen
 

Bin mir sicher, wenn es wieder Kälter wird und wieder schneit kommen auch sie wieder hungrig an die Fütterung.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wir konnten dieses Jahr auch einen starken Rückgang der Vögel an der Futterstelle bemerken.

Dagmar hat gestern sogar die halbjährige Zählung der Singvögel des LBV eingestellt, weil kein Vogel kam.


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Jürgen

Auch ich habe die Zählung gestern eingestellt .... der Sperber lies die Piepmatze auf längere Zeit verschwinden


----------



## Conny (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

bei uns wurde schon immer bis Anfang Februar nicht so viel Futter angenommen.
Im März geht es dann richtig los mit dem Flugverkehr.
Bei uns sind z.Z. die, die immer da sind, da


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Och, die Vogelzählung! Ich hab total drauf vergessen 
aber vermutlich hätt ich eh nur 3 Kohlmeisen melden können...


----------



## Regs (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Jürgen
> 
> Auch ich habe die Zählung gestern eingestellt .... der Sperber lies die Piepmatze auf längere Zeit verschwinden



Ja, die Greifvögel sind wohl sehr hungrig, während die Körner- und Weichfresser jetzt nach der Schneeschmelze wieder überall in der Natur etwas finden.

Uns bleiben derzeit die Meisen und vereinzelte Kleiber treu. Auch ein Specht kommt noch. Insgesamt ist aber zu sehen, dass die Spatzen, Amseln, Grünfinken Dompfaffen, Buchfinken und viele andere jetzt wieder auf natürliche Nahrungsquellen zurück greifen.

Ab Februar kommen bei uns auch immer noch die Kernbeisser und aus der Not heraus dann auch oft Wacholderdrosseln.


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo

habe jetzt mein vogelhaus wieder repariert dass,von dem denn sturm letzte nacht umgeknixt war.Habe gleich wieder vollbeladen mit vogelfutter!!Kaum bin ich drinnen nach 2-5 min. ist wieder eine richtige vogelschlacht alle streiten sie um dass futter wenn das heute so weiter geht kann ich abends gleich wieder befüllen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Chris



> ist wieder eine richtige vogelschlacht alle streiten sie um dass futter wenn das heute so weiter geht kann ich abends gleich wieder befüllen.



Dann ist dein Vogelhaus eindeutig zu klein ..... 

Mein Futtersilo reicht mit einer Füllung für ca. eine Woche .... allerdings gibt es noch Fettfutterblöcke (Energiekuchen) dazu, man kann aber auch alternativ Meisenknödel auch aufhängen oder auf selbst gemachtes Fettfutter ausweichen.

Gute Futtersilos und Zubehör bekommst du Hier

Seit gestern gibt es bei mir diesen Futtertisch, alle Boden-"aufpicker" nehmen ihn gut an.

Ansitzen von heute
    

und von gestern


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Vogelhaus eindeutig zu klein .....



Manchmal kann aber gar nicht so grosse Futterplätze haben, wie man brauchte. In unserem Garten gibt es auch dauernd "Vogelzank". Von der Grösse der Blaumeise bis zum Fasan ist alles vertreten. Für die Tierchen gibt es bei uns eine grosse Futtersäule (Vivar*), ein Futterhaus, einen Futtertrog 80cm lang, 4 Fettblöcke in Haltern (Vivar*), 1 Schale Fettfutter, mehrere Kokosnüsse und halbe Orangen mit Fettfutter und zwei Bodenfutterstationen.

Und in den Tagen, als alles verschneit war, hat das Auffüllen der Körnerfuttergefässe nur einen Tag gereicht, das Fettfutter 3-4 Tage.

Bisher haben wir in diesem Winter über 15kg Körnerfutter an die Gefiederten verteilt und so einige Kilo Fettfutter hergestellt ...


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Klasse Aufnahmen,Helmut,
da reicht meine Camera nicht aus um so schöne Bilder zumachen.
lg
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Danke Carmen 

@ C&L: geht mir ja im Grunde genauso ... umso größer das Futterangebot, umso mehr Piepmatze kommen daher .... Gezanke ist vorprogrammiert 
Ich habe darum eine zweite Fütterung, am anderen Ende des Garten`s eingerichtet .... jetzt verteilen sich die Vogerl ... aber Gezanke gibt es trotzdem 

Heuer bleiben die Stieglitze (Distelfinke) bis jetzt komplett weg 
Habt Ihr auch diese oder ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus,

Stieglitze hab ich dieses Jahr auch keine gesichtet, ebenso fehlen die Wintergoldhähnchen, die sonst jedes Jahr gekommen sind 

Gezankt gibt es bei uns immer erst, wenn die Amseln auftauchen. Die Damen scheuchen erstmal alle anderen weg - insbesondere wenn Äpfel im Angebot sind -, die Herren sind mehr damit beschäftigt, Artgenossen zu verscheuchen


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hi zu klein ????dass kann nicht sein hier mal ein foto von gad !!!wie man sehen kann ist lienks neben denn großen vogelhaus noch ein kleineres angebracht.und hinten hängen 7 meisenknödel die man jetzt am foto nicht sehen kann.(dunkel)


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Chris

Mit zu klein war die Futtermenge gemeint .... wie man an deinem Bild sehen kann ist da nicht viel Futter drinn .... 

Nur mal so ... 

1 x Futtersilo ... ca. 3 Kg Streufutter
1 x Futterhaus ... ca 1 Kg Streufutter
1 x Futtersäule ... ca. 1 Kg Streufutter
1 x Futtertisch ... ca. 2 Kg Streufutter
2 x 1000 Gr. Fettfutterblock (Energiekuchen nach Vivara)
2 x 500 Gr. Fettfutterblock
2 x 300 Gr. Fettfutterblock
3 x Meisenknödelspender a` 2 Knödel
8 Meisenknödel in desolaten Vogelhaus liegend verteilt
1 Kg Streufutter am Foto-Ansitz lose verteilt

Das ist mein Futterangebot an die Piepmatze wöchentlich ... mal mehr zum nachfüllen, mal weniger ... je nach Witterung


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

ja es ist leider nimma so viel drinnen weil heute denn ganzen tag meine vögel sich voll gefressen haben ich hbae heute früh total beladen ich kann ja morgen früh mal ein bild machen wie voll es ist wenn ich es belade


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Chris

Schon aufgefüllt 

Gerade frisch von der Speicherkarte ...

Nur ein Spatz
  

Schwanzmeise
  

und ein bisserl größer
 

Schauen wir mal was der Tag noch bringt ....

Ps.: habe gestern noch zwei Erdnußsäulen vergessen 
a` 1 Kg Erdnüsse


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus ja habe gerade aufgefüllt mir sind die meisenknödel ausgegangen !!! hier mal meine drei vogelhäuser


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Super Chris 

Schade das Dir die Knödel ausgegangen sind 

Aber, du hilfst den Vogerln und das ist schon mal wichtig


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*






chrishappy2 schrieb:


> mir sind die meisenknödel ausgegangen !!!




seltsamerweise werden die meisenknödel bei uns in diesem winter nicht besonders gut angenommen.  letzten winter hab ich über 100 stück gebraucht, diesen winter noch nichtmal 10... 

einige bilder der letzten 6 wochen...


----------



## Inken (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wow, grandiose Aufnahmen, Anja! 
Mir scheint, du hast dich für die richtige Kamera entschieden! 

Der Vogel auf dem letzten Bild, hilf mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge.. Den habe ich hier so noch nicht gesehen..


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hallo inken,

danke für die "blumen", ich bin mit der kamera auch sehr zufrieden, hab mir - quasi selbst zu weihnachten - jetzt noch nen stativ gegönnt. 

auf dem letzten foto ist ein distelfink zu besuch (  wusste ich aber auch erst, nachdem ich im online naturlexikon nachgeschaut hatte).


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi, so tolle Bilder bekomme ich auch nicht hin, aber ich möchte Euch gerne mal meine kleinen Hühnchen mit Familiennamen " Reb " vorstellen. Kamen 3 x täglich als der Schnee noch lag.


----------



## Conny (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

diese Vogel war heute auch an der Futterstelle.

 

nämlich an dieser im Krefelder Zoo


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi, jetzt , seit ich meine Rebhühnchen hier reingestellt habe, fehlt auf einmal eins !!! 
WER WAR DAS !!!!!!!!!! 
Ich komme rum und mache Pfannenkontrolle.
Zehn kleine Hühnerlein die fraßen wirklich fein,
das eine ist zu fett geworden, da warens nur noch neun


----------



## Hexe_Mol (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

 jolantha



jolantha schrieb:


> da warens nur noch neun




oh jee, das tut mir leid! 
vielleicht ist "rebi" ja heute nur nicht so hungrig und kommt die nächsten tage wieder? 
wenn bei euch der schnee schon weg sein sollte, finden sie ja auch wieder mehr futter in der natur, evtl ist dann dein "restaurant" heute nicht so interessant? 

ich drück dir die daumen, dass rebi wieder auftaucht!


----------



## VolkerN (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anne ...vielleicht macht es eine Glyxx-Diaet ? ...so viele Rebhuehner an der Futterstelle ist schon begeisternd.

Wenn ich Helmuts faszinierende Bilder seh ...trau ich mich kaum welche von mir hochzuladen. Ich glaube ich wuensch mir zum Geburtstag ne neue Kamera und zu Weihnachten vielleicht auch ein Tarnzelt ?


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Volker, hab mir schon ne neue Kamera gekauft, weil ich einfach leid war, immer so schlechte Bilder zu haben.
Heute sind meine Rebis aber gar nicht aufgetaucht....naja, mal abwarten.


----------



## anlu (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wer ist Er/Sie? (Bild ist unscharf, durch Fenster gemacht)


Sperber? Kann ich mich nicht festlegen


----------



## lollo (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,


anlu schrieb:


> Sperber? Kann ich mich nicht festlegen



jawohl, er war es. Ich hatte ihn auch schon ein paar mal hier.

 

2010 hat er bei mir zwei mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## Casybay (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,
das ist ein Sperber, der macht auch bei uns gern jagd auf die Futterhaus Gäste und das mit Erfolg besonders bei Amseln.
Bei Euch liegt ja auch schon einiges an Rupf im Gras.
wenn auch nicht so ein schönes Bild wie bei Dir-ist durch Glasscheibe fotografiert- unser Sperber.
lg
Carmen


----------



## Stoer (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

diesen Gast hatte ich noch nie in meinem Garten.
Leider ist das Foto qualitativ nicht super gelungen, aber ich denke das man den Uhu erkennt.


----------



## Inken (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wow, du Glückspilz! Klar kann man ihn erkennen! 

Ich hoffe ja auch immer noch auf die Gelegenheit, den großen, dunklen Vogel, der uns nachts immer besuchen kommt, vor die Linse zu bekommen..  

Super! Danke für's Foto!


----------



## ron (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wirklich Peter,

der blanke Wahnsinn! Toll!

_Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden_

Ron


----------



## butzbacher (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Peter,

ich bitte schon mal vorab um Entschuldigung für meine Skepsis.

War es sicher der Uhu oder doch eine Waldohreule? kopfkratz

Wie groß war denn das Tierchen? 

Gruß André


----------



## Stoer (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich bitte schon mal vorab um Entschuldigung für meine Skepsis.



Hallo,

musst Dich nicht entschuldigen, dank Dir weiß ich jetzt das Walohreulen auch solche Puschel an den Ohren haben.
Grösse der Eule: Ichs chätze mal so ca.40 cm.
Ich war so aufgeregt als ich die Eule sah, dass ich mich nur auf das Foto konzentriert habe.
Aber egal ob Uhu oder Waldohreule - ich fand es schön so ein Tier bei mir im Garten zu sehen.


----------



## butzbacher (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Peter,

auf Grund deiner Größenangabe kann ich dir jetzt sicher sagen, dass es sich um eine Waldohreule handelt.

Aber wie du auch schon geschrieben hast - schön so ein Tier im Garten zu sehen.

Gruß André


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



besuch zum sonntagsessen....


----------



## ron (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

endlich mal wieder Zeit und Ruhe zum Knipsen.

       



LG aus dem hohen Norden.

Ron


----------



## Digicat (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Ron

Perfekt 

Wunderschön ... 

Dein Hänfling (Bluthänfling) ist glaube ich eher ein Birkenzeisig


----------



## Inken (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Ron!

Ich kann mich Helmut nur anschließen: wieder einmal wunderschöne Aufnahmen! 

Das Gimpel-Mädel schaut so schön frech in die Kamera, toll erwischt!


----------



## ron (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

@ Helmut   

ansonsten Danke für die Lorbeeren



LG

Ron


----------



## Regs (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

wie ich sehe, habt Ihr auch reichlich Besuch vom Sperber. Wir hatten heute Morgen zum Frühstück gleich drei Sperber nacheinander an den Futterstellen für Körnerfresser. Der Erste hatte sich schon eine Meise gegriffen als wir uns gerade Kaffee kochen wollten. Nachdem er mit dem Opfer abgeflogen war, kamen nacheinander noch zwei weitere Sperber um sich Meisen abzugreifen. Dieser saß gleich zwischen zwei Futterhäuschen..


----------



## ron (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Was'ne Augen was!

Klasse!!!



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Regine

Den Sperber hast super eingefangen 

Und wie Ron schon angemerkt ... die Augen sind gewaltig


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo ich habe noch 18 kg sonnenblumenkerne,ich glaube der winter läßt bei uns langsam nach.es soll bei uns nächste woche wieder bis 13 grad warm werden !!das mein futter schneller leer wird,bevor es kaputt geht habe ich hier noch einmal was kleines gebaut das ist ein mini gewächshaus oben wasserdicht außenrum aus glas aber hinten und vorne habe ich als eingang die glasscheiben raus!!!(es kann nicht reinschnein oder reinregnen).

daneben sieht man knapp  noch auf dem foto eine maisenknödelkette!!!

jetzt meine frage

das mini gewächshaus als futterhaus(schon befüllt) hängst scho 2 tage und ich habe noch keinen vogel dort drinnen gesehen warum ?? trauen die sich nicht ??

danke schon mal für antworten


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Vielleicht stört sie das Plastikgeflatter da oben drauf. Andere hängen Flatterzeug auf, um die Vögel zu vertreiben.


----------



## chrishappy2 (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hmm das könnte sein.Aber wenn ich das plasttig abmachen dann dritt leider wasser rein !!villeicht schaue ich mal ob ich nicht mit einem paketband alles noch so kleinen stellen am dach überkleben kann !!


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hier mal ein paar bilder von heute.leider immer die gleichen vögel.leider ist es eine sehr schlechte qualität schlechte kamera !!!ich sollte mir mal eine gute spiegelreflexkamera holen !!!


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Chris

Bild #1 ... ist ein männlicher Erlenzeisig
Bild #2, 4 + 5 ... Ist eine Kohlmeise
Bild #3 ... ist eine Schwanzmeise
Bild #6 ... ist ein weiblicher  Erlenzeisig 

Versuch die Fotos mit dem Traumfliegertool nur zu verkleinern und nicht vorher zuzuschneiden.
Vermutlich werden die Bilder dann nicht so pixelig


----------



## paper (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Bei uns ist noch reger Betrieb bei den Futterstellen!
Schwanzmeise, Kleiber, Specht und Bergfink mit Grünling,

außer Konkurrenz  das Eichhörnchen!


----------



## Casybay (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Vogelfreunde,
wir haben wieder zum 4.mal in Folge , Waldohreulen . Sie beziehen alte Elsternester in unseren Kiefern, direkt vor unserem Schlafzimmerfenster, bzw. direkt auch an den 2 Teichen.
Habe ein bischen Sorge um meine __ Frösche, __ Kröten und __ Molche.
Da es aber sehr viele Waldmäuse bei uns hat, hoffe ich, dass sie eher die verspachteln.
Freu mich schon auf den Nachwuchs, falls die Raben das Nest nicht wieder plündern, wie letztes Jahr.
   
der Partner ist leider etwas vesteckt in der Kiefer, taugt nur als Suchbild:?


----------



## Inken (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wow Carmen, du Glückspilz..

Diese Vögel sind unglaublich schön.. Danke für die Bilder! 


Die Eule kennt die Falschheit der Welt. In weiser Beschaulichkeit widmet sie ihr Leben der Seeligkeit und zieht sich zurück.

(Azz`Eddin Elmocadessi)


----------



## Casybay (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Danke Inken,
hatte vor Jahren das Glück auch die Kleinen fotografisch festhalten zu können, die sehen einfach zu ulkig aus
Hoffentlich haben die Eltern dieses Jahr wieder einen Bruterfolg!


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Carmen

Toll ... Waldohreulen im Garten 

und dann noch eine Brut aufziehen .... 

Hoffe es glückt :beten

Vielleicht gelingt ja hin und wieder ein Foto, aber das wohl der Tiere geht vor .... also nicht stören ... bitte


----------



## Wado (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo

wir haben seit drei Tagen wieder __ Enten am Teich. Das dritte Jahr.
Hier mal Bilder vom letzten Jahr. Ich hoffe das passt hier rein.
     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Casybay (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

@Helmut, na klar erst mal der Schutz der Tiere!
Werd trotzdem mal die Fotos von den Kleinen reinstellen von vor 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## Casybay (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Klaus,
super , Eure __ Enten, die können wirklich sehr Brutrevier -Treu sein!


----------



## Casybay (26. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,
hier hab ich jetzt eines der Waldohreulenkinder von 2008 raus gekramt, die letzten Bruten waren in den Kiefernbäumen nicht mehr zu fotografieren.
   
Elternteil mit Kind


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wow! Ist die HÜBSCH! 
Und das flauschige Junge!! Tolle Bilder! Beneide dich, dass solche Vögel  bei dir im Garten sind und dann auch noch so nah, dass du sie ablichten konntest!


----------



## Casybay (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Danke Dany,
war aber wirklich ein Glücksmoment.
Sehen tun wir sie in den letzten Jahr nicht mehr, aber Monate lang hört man die Kleinen betteln. Das auch zum Thema Froschgequarke, auch die Eulenkinder Rufe werden manchem Nachbarn lästig, so sind sie halt, die/wir Menschen!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Gestern war ein Neuntöter (Lanius collurio) an der Futterstelle ....

Vermutlich durch die vielen Jungvögel angelockt, zählen doch auch Jungvögel zu seiner Beute ...
Leider konnte ich kein Foto machen, es ging vom erkennen des Neuntöters bis zum Abflug sehr schnell ... ich konnte nicht mal mehr den Auslöser drücken :evil

Es ist ein sehr schöner Vogel .. vielleicht kommt er ja wieder vorbei :beten


----------



## Casybay (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
das kenn ich, wenn man  mal was interessantes sieht , fehlt der Foto.
Unseren Eulen haben die Rabenvögel wieder das Nest geplündert, für dieses Jahr gibts bei uns keinen Nachwuchs.
Hatte aber vor kurzem die Gelegenheit den Sperber in unserem Garten mit einer Türkentaube
zu beobachten. Leider hat der Kampf um das Leben der Taube sehr lang gedauert.


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Carmen,
Tauben verfallen in eine Schockstarre und spüren dann den Schmerz nicht. Außerdem, wenn Sperber, Bussard oder Habicht zuschlagen, sind die Krallen ihrer Fänge so lang, daß die Taube dadurch schon meistens getötet wird.


----------



## Inken (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wie schade, Carmen.. Ich hatte mich schon auf Bilder vom Eulennachwuchs gefreut..

Aber die Natur schreibt die authentischsten Drehbücher.

Deine neuen Aufnahmen zeigen - so grausig sie auch sind - den täglichen Kampf ums Überleben. Ich gönne dem Sperber den vollen Bauch, aber ich hätt' der Taube auch die Flucht gegönnt. Irgendwo sitzt jetzt eine Taube und wartet auf die andere..

Toll eingefangen!


----------



## Casybay (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Inken,
da hast Du Recht, die andere Taube lief dann alleine umher.
Erst hab ich auch fast schon eingreifen wollen, aber der armer Sperber hat ein Recht auf Nahrung! Hatte aber gehofft, dass er das Tier schneller tötet. Er hatte sehr lange Mühe die Taube zu halten, die hat ihn trotz Rupf und Verletzung noch unter ihm soweit gezogen und wollte nicht aufgeben.:shock
Da  denk ich immer an unsere Massentierhaltung und Schlachtung und schon erscheint mir die Tierwelt untereinander doch nicht mehr so grausam.


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

heute ist schönes Wetter und dan kann man baden !!!


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

leider nicht so gut geworden

 

Lg Doris


----------



## Mulmig (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

...gerade erst entdeckt...

Wunderschöne Bilder hier! Danke!
       

Erlenzeisig und Stieglitz und Weidenmeise sind heuer zum ersten Mal da (leider von der Meise kein Foto und die anderen durchs ungeputzte Fenster...

Anna


----------



## Schrat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

tolle Bilder. Da bekomme ich glatt Lust mir noch ein Teleobjektiv für meine Kamera zu kaufen obwohl ich nicht so oft fotografiere. 

Alles habe ich noch nicht durch gesehen aber gibt es hier kein Thread "Vögel am Teich"?

Heute waren 2 stattliche Eichelhäher da zur Tränke  und Rauchschwalben sind auch fast täglich da um sich zu erfrischen oder um Baumaterial ein zu sammeln.


----------



## Casybay (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,
super Aufnahmen


----------



## Mulmig (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

Pfingstbilder an den Futterstellen:
    
   
alles Babies aus diesem Jahr.

      
Grünfinken machen auf Meise... Die Tage turnte sogar eine Elster an dem grünen Futterhalter, was ein extrem schriller Anblick war (leider war die Kamera offline).

  
     
Es ist durch den Regen ziemlich kalt geworden. Nachts messe ich 9 - 11 Grad.
Die Vögelchen sind im zweiten Brutgeschäft, sammeln Nistmaterial und fressen ziemlich viel.
Die Kerlchen fallen über das Futter her wie die Räuber. Im Moment brauche ich fast mehr Futter, als im Winter. 
(Zu sehen sind: Kohlmeise, Grünfink, Erlenzeisig, Spatz - die Bilder wurden mit Tele durch's Fenster gemacht )

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

(irgendwas ist beim Einfügen der Bilder schiefgegangen... )


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Anna

Danke für die schönen Bilder und das du die Piepmatze durchfütterst 

Muß auch mal wieder Spatz & Co. ablichten


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

das habe ich von Peter Berthold gelernt (dem Vogelforscher mit dem langen Bart aus Radolfzell).
In alten Vogelbüchern und per Mundpropaganda heißt es immer noch: nur im Winter füttern, wenn Schnee liegt - mit allen möglichen (pseudo-)wissenschaftlichen Erklärungen. 
Das sind wohl mehr die Anweisungen der "zäh wie Leder, hart wie Kruppstahl" - Darwinisten 

Meine Beobachtungen mit der Ganzjahresfütterung entsprechen denen, die Berthold vertritt: mehr Bruten, mehr Vogelarten und weniger tote Jungvögel.
Im ganzen Illertal hat die Flurbereinigung zugeschlagen, in meiner Ortschaft wurden gerade Feldgräben und ein kleines Nassbiotop ausgebaggert usw. eine Schande. Die alten Streuobstbäume an den Straßen, die gab es vor 20 Jahren noch in großer Zahl, werden gefällt und nicht ersetzt.
Wenn schon die Hausspatzpopulationen abnehmen, dann hat's ja wohl dreizehn geschlagen.
Heute sind die Gärten oft die einzige Zuflucht für die Vögel. Mein Nachbar bereinigt gerade sein Anwesen von hohen Bäumen und Büschen, der andere hat's schon immer so...an die tausend Quadratmeter verwilderter Rasen, der mit Furor immer kurz gehalten wird.
Ich werde regelmäßig auf den "Dreck", den meine Bäume machen, hingewiesen.
Man versteht's nicht. 
Du merkst, es regt mich auf...wenigstens mit meinen 800 qm mach' ich, was ich will!!!
Demnächst kommt noch eine __ Eberesche vor die Garage, basta.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna!

erstmal 

Bei uns der absolute Renner bei Piepmatz & Co.: Felsenbirne! Da werden selbst die Ringeltauben zu meisenartigen Kletterkünstlern (o.k. manchmal auch eher zu __ Albatros-Airlines...)

Und hast Du schon __ Holunder?

Die Hausspatzen kranken übrigens am meisten an unserer Sucht, alle Löcher zu zu stopfen.


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

 Anna!!!!


----------



## Conny (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Hausspatzen kranken übrigens am meisten an unserer Sucht, alle Löcher zu zu stopfen.



...weil da immer das UNGEZIEFER angezogen wird

Das ist bei uns in der Nachbarschaft das gleiche 
aber wir machen auch weiter mit unserer kleinen Oase


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

@blumenelse 
....ich haaaabe (zählt mit den Fingern)

- ein zweistöckiges Haus mit wildem __ Wein,
- eine Libanonzeder direkt am Haus mit __ Efeu umrankt,
- ein Flachdach mit Kies und Hauswurzen (betreten verboten wegen evtl. Bodenbrütern),
- drei Komposthaufen (zwei davon offen) und einen Altholz/Wurzel/Gestrüpp-Haufen (ungestört),
- __ Holunder, Felsenbirne, __ Schneeball, Deutzie, __ Hartriegel, 6x Aronia, __ Hasel, Wacholder,
  hohe Fichten, Apfel, Zwetschge (extra für die Dompfaffen ), riesige Zierkirsche,
__ Wildrosen,Weintrauben, und Beerensträucher (bei den schwarzen Johannisbeeren sind die
  Piepmätze IMMER schneller als ich), kleine Erdbeeren und Himbeeren für die Amseln,
- einen Lehmhaufen im Schatten und eine Sandkuhle in der Sonne, 
- Wildrasen mit Vogelmiere, Löwenzahn und Schabockskraut,
- alle Stauden bleiben über Winter stehen,
- Stromleitung zum Nachbarhaus als Aussichtsplatz,
- jede Menge verschiedene Nistkästen und Futterplätze
- einen Teich mit seichtem Lehmladeplatz,
- abgedeckte Regentonnen, Gitter in den Fallrohren,
- kein Gift (außer  ab und an 'mal bissele an die Rosen, wenn Rosenrost droht und
  Ameisenstreumittel ....)
und zwei Hunde, die selektiv Katzen, Elstern und Eichelhäher (ver-)jagen.

Also, wenn ich Vogel wär', dann würd' ich hier einziehen...
Ich habe das jetzt aufgezählt, um zu zeigen, daß es ja gar nicht so schwer ist, den Hausgarten vogelfreundlich zu machen. Vielleicht können wir der Liste ja weiteres hinzufügen.
Mir fehlt z.B. ein alter Baum mit Spechtlöchern... Hier kommt immer mal ein Buntspecht zum Gucken, aber nix....)

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

Ach so, Ergebnis:
1998: Spatzen, Grünfinken, Kohlmeisen, selten Blaumeisen....keine Amsel! Ich war damals regelrecht geschockt, wie wenig da fliegt...
2010/11: w.o. und Amseln, Weidenmeise, Haubenmeise, Tannenmeise, Dompfaffen, Türkentaube, Kleiber, Buchfink, Bergfink, Stieglitz, Sumpfmeise, __ Stare, __ Gartenrotschwanz, Rotkehlchen, Erlenzeisig, Braunkehlchen, Kernbeißer, na ja und Elstern und Eichelhäher....und den Kuckuck hör' ich nur...
da soll einer sagen, das bringt nix....


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,

Du hast....ein Vogelparadies!


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

...gell......ich reihe mich dabei nur ein....wir sind Viele...
Und das macht NUR Spaß und KEINERLEI Ärger...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Anna

 Respekt ... 

Ich habe heute wieder die Futtersäulen/Futterhäuser aufgefüllt und Fettfutterblöcke ergänzt ...

Das Futter geht weg wie "warme Semmeln" ... allerdings die Erdnüsse wollen sie jetzt nimmer .. da drauf bleibe ich sitzen ...

Im Winter waren allerdings mehr Vogel-Arten an der Futterstelle

Jetzt sind es "nur" ... Spatzen, Blau- und Kohlmeisen, Grünfinken, Kleiber und Buntspecht ... alle mit Jungvögel, teils sind diese Jungvögel aber auch schon wieder weg  .
Ab und zu kommen Buchfinken vorbei ... und jeden Tag obligatorisch Eichhörnchen ...


----------



## Eowyn (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi,
ihr dürft mich jetzt als Miesepeter beschimpfen.
Das Problem bei der Sommerfütterung ist leider, dass viele Altvögel das bequeme Vogelfutter zum füttern der Jungen nehmen. Diese benötigen aber Insekten mit den ganzen Inhaltsstoffen. Das kann dazuführen, dass diese erst gar nicht so groß werden, dass sie an die Futterbar __ fliegen könnten. 
Ich finde es auch toll die Vögel zu beobachten und fange auch frühzeitig mir dem zufüttern an, aber ich weiss nicht ob es sinnvoll ist, dies während der Brutzeit zu tun. Vor allem, wenn ja genügend Nahrung vorhanden wäre.
So jetzt dürft ihr mich schlagen.


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

...Ja, Helmut, das mit den Erdnüssen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die "gehen" nur im Winter.
Jetzt werden nur Sonnenblumenkerne und Fettfutter genommen von den kleinen Vögeln. Der Eichelhäher räumt dann die restlichen Nüsse weg.
Heute ist eine Hausspatzenhorde hier eingefallen: mindestens 20 Vögel (normalerweise kommen hier mehr Feldspatzen): im Teich gebadet und gepütschert, in den frisch geharkten Rosenbeeten gepickt und sandgebadet, daß es eine Freude war....
Der erneuerte Teich mit den Ufermatten, die guten Halt geben, zieht echt mehr Vögel an.:smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Eowyn schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...Das Problem bei der Sommerfütterung ist leider, dass viele Altvögel das bequeme Vogelfutter zum füttern der Jungen nehmen. Diese benötigen aber Insekten mit den ganzen Inhaltsstoffen. Das kann dazuführen, dass diese erst gar nicht so groß werden, dass sie an die Futterbar __ fliegen könnten. ...



Hallo,
habe gerade erst Deinen Beitrag gelesen: 
das ist vogelkundlich widerlegt (Studien aus England und Marburg, Radolfzell): die Vögel verbringen trotz Futterstelle noch extrem viel Zeit mit natürlicher Futtersuche und insbesondere die Brutpaare profitieren von energiereicher Nahrung, weil sie nicht noch lange herumsuchen müssen, um sich selbst fit zu halten...und viele Beobachtungen mehr, die hier den Rahmen sprengen.
*Ich empfehle: Berthold/Mohr, Vögel füttern, aber richtig, Kosmos Verlag 2006 (Heinz Sielmann Stiftung) siehe S.12-18.*
Ich sehe hier sehr viele Jungvögel flügge werden: oben bei meinen Pfingstbildern siehst Du sogar eine Jungmeise, die lange im Regen am (leeren) Häusle saß und nach den Eltern piepte, bevor sie sich an die Knödel traute. Dann war sie aber tüchtig dabei...
Es hat mir zudem eingeleuchtet, als ich bei Berthold las, wieviel Gramm Körpergewicht so ein Vögelchen in einer eiskalten Nacht verbraucht, um sich warmzuhalten.
Bei uns im Allgäu gibt es frostige Nächte mit Temperaturen von 4 Grad und weniger bis hoch in die Brutzeit hinein und Ende August geht's schon wieder los mit den kalten Nächten (letztes Jahr zum Beispiel). Nach kalten Nächten gibt's hier immer gedeckten Tisch...
Damit die Räuber nicht träge werden lasse ich sie bei warmem Wetter auch mal einen Tag oder zwei in die Röhre gucken, auch damit die Meisen noch mehr Blattläuse ernten...

Also, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dich und andere "anfixen" - jedenfalls werden Vogelfreunde hier nicht geschlagen, denn auch konsequente Winterfütterung ist schon viel.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Eowyn (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,

danke für die Infos. Diese Studien hatte ich noch nicht gekannt. 
Da bei uns Nahrung im Überfluss ist, hab ich wohl an andere Gegenden wo die Vögel leiden garnicht gedacht. 
Werd mir aber auf jedenfall die Studien zu Gemüte führen, und bei Bedarf den Vögeln noch etwas Futter beisteuern.


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Barbara,

das finde ich toll! Weißt Du, ich bin in keiner Weise Vogelexpertin, sondern absoluter Laie, aber vielleicht deshalb belehrbar. Und der Professor Berthold ist ein richtiger "Vogel-Apostel" (nicht nur vom Aussehen), der überzeugen kann.

Früher habe ich in bestimmten Jahreszeiten intuitiv zugefüttert, aber immer mit schlechtem Gewissen, wegen der ganzen Gegenargumente, die auch ich gelernt hatte (Gefahr für die Brut, Infektionen am Futterhaus etc.) und ich wollte mit falsch verstandener Tierliebe nicht das Gegenteil bewirken.

Ab 2004 hatte ich den "letzten Stand" der Infos über unsere heimischen Vögel und halte mich seither daran und kann jetzt auch von ein paar Jahren Erfahrung reden und die sind eindrucksvoll (auch wenn ich natürlich nicht wissenschaftlich an beringten Vögeln beobachte).

Die Wildvögel behalten ihre Instinkte und werden nicht "doof durch Verwöhnung": bei mir ist z.B. viel sicherer Brutplatz um's Haus, der bevorzugt benutzt wird. Meine Nistkästen bleiben meistens leer.......beim Futter sehen es die Burschen anders....

Wer es sich leisten kann, sollte "es" tun (geht schon bissel ins Geld: allein 2011 bisher 1/2 Zentner Sonnenblumenkerne und ebenso viel Fettfutter).

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Anna

Ja, die Piepmatze fressen einem die Haare vom Kopf ...

Kaufe diverses Streufutter (Erdnüsse, Sonnenblumenkerne, etc. ) in 10Kg Säcke ... muß einmal im Monat bestellen ...


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist ein toller Link für Diverses, was ich hier nicht finde, Danke. Bei den Mengen können Deine Vögel ja auch nicht meckern...
In Sachen Sonnenblumenkerne ist mein hiesiger Raiffeisen (Baywa) aber unschlagbar:
20 kg für 19,90 € 
"Sonderposten" habe ich bisher beim NABU-shop bestellt wegen Förderung (nicht ganz billig dort)...
Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi,

wer keine Baywa in der Nähe hat und lieber schleppen läßt...

25 kg Sonnenblumenkerne für 25,- EUR frei Haus. Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Christine,

das ist ja ein cooler Link!!! Der macht natürlich das Rennen und der gute Berthold kommt auch vor. Stark!

Danke,
Anna

Noch ein interessantes Interview zur Ganzjahresfütterung: http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tierwelt/article5910484/Voegel-fuettern-ist-unsere-moralische-Pflicht.html


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Noch ein interessantes Interview zur Ganzjahresfütterung: http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tierwelt/article5910484/Voegel-fuettern-ist-unsere-moralische-Pflicht.html



Zitat aus oben genanntem Interview:

"WELT ONLINE: Was nützt es, den Garten vogelfreundlich zu gestalten?
*Berthold*: Sehr viel - aber Füttern bringt noch mehr. Beeren und Obst von Gartenbäumen und Sträuchern reichen nicht aus, das ist Zusatzfutter. Vögel verhungern, wenn sie nur Obst zur Verfügung haben. Sie brauchen Samen. Doch selbst ein 500 Quadratmeter großer optimaler Wildkräutergarten bringt nur fünf Kilogramm Sämereien im Jahr hervor. Das reicht gerade mal für drei Grünlingspaare. Ein Garten ist gut für Verstecke und Brutplätze. Doch für die Ernährung der Vögel bringt ein Vogelhaus mehr als der wildeste Ökogarten, selbst wenn es auf einem  kurz rasierten ‚Psychopathenrasen' steht....Wenn wir heute am Max-Planck-Institut Lichtfallen aufstellen, fangen wir nur noch ein Viertel der Insektenmenge, die in den 60er-Jahren in die Falle ging. Eine Vogelmutter die ihre Jungen aufzieht, muss folglich viel härter arbeiten als damals. Da hilft es ihr, wenn sie wenigstens genug Treibstoff zum __ Fliegen bekommt.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Wie versprochen ... Bilder ...

     

Buntspecht war auch da ... leider ist er sehr g`schreckt ...


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Helmut, 
Du machst wirklich exzellente Bilder.
Mit welchem Objektiv machst Du die? 

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Gerade eben ist mir noch ein Kleiber vor die Linse geflogen ...


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Anna

Objektiv: Canon EF 100-400 L IS USM
Cam: Canon 1D MkII

EBV: FixFoto und wenn nötig Neat Image, bei RAW zusätzlich DPP von Canon

Die Location
 
jetzt allerdings ohne Tarnzelt ...


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Wow, das ist aber auch erste Klasse- "Hardware" 

Ich übe mich noch mit der 50D und dem EF- S 55-250mm (wenig lichtstark, aber sonst gut) und dem alten EF 50-200mm (aus analogen Zeiten eine Idee lichtstärker, aber ohne USM und IS):smoki immerhinque...
Ich "versaue" mir die Güte der Linsen immer  durch meine ungeputzte Fensterscheibe....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Anna, ich habs auch immer durch die "Ungeputze"  versucht ... selbst als sie noch so akribisch geputzt wurde ... das wurde nix ... leider 

Erst durch das Tarnzelt sind mir bessere Bilder gelungen ...

Heute bin ich ohne Tarnzelt ca. 3,5 - 4 Meter von der Futterstelle weg gesessen ... anfangs spähen die Piepmatze aus sicherer Entfernung aufs Futter ... aber nach 5 endlos langen Minuten kamen sie wieder zur Futterstelle ... ganz ohne Tarnung .. ok ... war unrasiert 



 

 

 

mehr sind in diesem Thread zu finden


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Jetzt habt ihr es geschafft  Ich muss heute oder spätestens morgen meine Futterstellen aufstocken und befüllen. Ich war anscheinend auch nicht am letzten Stand und dachte auch, es reicht im Winter zu füttern. Mein Rotkehlchen hat zwar den Winter überstanden, ich sah es noch im Februar 1x aber seither ist es verschwunden  Und es war das einzige Rotkehlchen, das ich jemals bei uns sah 
Das Interview mit dem Prof, vor allem das Zitat, wo er sagt, dass es heutzutage VIEL weniger Insekten gibt, hat mich jetzt restlos überzeugt. Die armen Vogerl. Und ich ärgere mich schon seit Jahren, dass bei uns nimmer so viele sind wie früher. Amseln waren früher extrem viele, sieht man nur mehr selten  Einzig die Kohlmeisen sind noch zahlreich. Und natürlich Krähen und Elstern mit ihrem furchtbaren Gekrächze  
Und Anna, dein Vergleich von 1997 zu jetzt hat mich auch überzeugt. Bei uns ist derzeit 1997 
Und ich hoffe, in ein paar Jahren ist es bei mir auch so wie bei dir. Mein Garten ist allerdings ziemlich klein und ich hab nicht viele Nistgelegenheiten. Nur eine riesige Haselnuss (wo auch jedes Jahr Kohlmeisen nisten) und gleich daneben einen __ Ahorn, der ist aber nicht so beliebt, außer als Landeplatz für die __ Heuschrecken...äähh...Wacholderdrosseln, die im Jänner immer für ein paar Stunden einfallen 
Dann hab ich noch eine Forsythie, wo mein derzeit noch einziges Futterhäusel hängt, und die von den Meisen oft besucht wird. Aber es gibt ja rundherum noch viele viele Gärten, wo tw. hohe Fichten stehen (die allerdings aufgrund der Stürme in den letzten Jahren immer weniger werden, die Leute haben einfach Angst, dass diese Flachwurzler auf die Häuser fallen - verständlich). Die Vogerl müssen halt dann ein paar Meter zum Futterplatz bei mir __ fliegen  Für sie gelten die Zäune ja nicht 

edit: ganz vergessen: einen Hollunder hab ich ja auch noch!  und einen __ Hibiskus, und am Zaun zur Nachbarin wächst eine große __ Eibe. In der näheren Umgebung ist auch noch eine Kiefer (ich hoffe soooo, dass die nicht gefällt wird, es riecht immer so gut im Sommer, wenn man an der vorbei geht  Im Nachbargarten steht (noch) eine Zwetschke. Gegenüber gibt es eine Kirsche usw. Wäre also genug Platz da, aber die Vögel müssten sich halt drastisch vermehren.
Das Problem ist nur: ich hab eine Katze, und von den anderen Gärten gibt es insgesamt noch mind. 5, die regelmäßig bei mir durchspazieren :?


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Katzen sind bei uns kein Problem ... eine "Freigängerin" habe ich selbst und die von den Nachbarn .. da brauchts viele Hände um die zu zählen ... sind bestimmt 15 - 20 Stück ...

Manchmal bringt unsere einen Erlenzeisig ... war aber im Winter ... da dürften sie schwach oder krank sein ... jetzt haben sie keine Chance ...

Also, solange du die Futtersilos/Futterhäuser hoch genug aufhängst, haben die Vogerl gute Chancen unbehelligt von den Katzen zu futtern. Selbst für "Bodenfresser", wie Buchfinken  gibt es Möglichkeiten sie sicher zu versorgen ...


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr es geschafft  Ich muss heute oder spätestens morgen meine Futterstellen aufstocken und befüllen.
> Das Problem ist nur: ich hab eine Katze, und von den anderen Gärten gibt es insgesamt noch mind. 5, die regelmäßig bei mir durchspazieren :?



Hallo Dany,

heute morgen hatte ich so schön geantwortet und habe mir dann vor dem Speichern mit den "Grobmotoriker - Patschehändchen" alles weggeklickt....c
Also: langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ich freue mich sehr, daß es bei Dir Berthold-mäßig geklickt hat. Willkommen im Club.
Mich wurmt das so sehr, wie hier die Landschaft "gebraucht" und "verbraucht" wird, daß ich genug Schwung habe auf meinem Äckerchen zu wirtschaften, wie ich will.
Ich kenne Wien gut, bin oft dort und da ist genug "Grün", wenn man denkt, daß so ein kleiner Vogel bis zu 5 qkm abgrast. So klein kann Dein Garten gar nicht sein, daß er nicht noch mehr zur (Futter-) Oase werden könnte.
Und Katzen sind für einen gesunden Altvogel kein Problem: nur Kranke, Entkräftete und Jungvögel erwischt es: aber von der Katze oder vom Marder gerissen werden, ist immer noch ein "waidgerechter" Tod im Vergleich zu Verhungern, Erfrieren oder beim Italiener in der Pfanne zu landen (betrifft die Zugvögel).
Ich habe das mal Anfang Oktober in Umbrien erlebt: überall im Umland von Assisi waren riesige Fangnetze aufgespannt. In Assisi, wo das Fangen aus franziskanischer Tradition verpönt und verboten ist, saß jeder Baum gesteckt voll mit Vögeln bei ohrenbetäubendem Lärm. Diese Schlauköpfe wußten: gerastet wird hier nur in der Stadt...nie wieder habe ich solche Massen von Vögeln auf einem "Haufen" gesehen.  (Unter einem der wenigen Bäume stehen, war allerdings nicht so der "Bringer"...)

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Zum Thema "Flachwurzler": Viel zu viele Bäume werden prophylaktisch gefällt, nicht, weil die Menschen Ihre Bäume nicht mehr mögen, oder Angst haben, sondern weil sie Angst vor ihren lausigen Versicherungen haben, die im Zweifelsfall nix zahlen. In meiner Nähe ist vor kurzem aus diesen Gründen eine 250 jährige __ Linde draufgegangen. Da hat ihr der Status "Naturdenkmal" auch nichts genützt.


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Ihr Vogelfreunde,

kaum spricht man von Artenvielfalt, schon wird man von ihr "überrumpelt":
wer bitte ist das?
         

War heute am Teich - hatte ihn vor ein paar Tagen schon mal kurz gesehen und dachte es sei ein Grünlingbauch in der Sonne gewesen...
Aber das ist ein sonderliches, mir völlig unbekanntes Kerlchen - ich war in Eile und habe einfach nur mit der Kamera draufgehalten ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Sieht aus wie ein entflohener Kanarie aber auch wieder nicht.... ich hol' jetzt 'mal meine Bücher her....

Eine sehr verblüffte
Anna


----------



## lollo (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig Klick.

Da hier bei uns jedes Jahr mehrere Jungvögel von Hand aufgezogen werden (heute kam wieder ein noch nicht identifizierter Nestling) hat mir die Wildvogelhilfe schon oft geholfen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,

guck mal, so einer war schon mal unterwegs...


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Hmmm ... Anna da muß ich leider passen ... 

Habe auch heute einen abgelichtet ... dürfte ein Jungvogel, entweder Weiden- oder Sumpfmeise sein ... 

   

Leider ein bisserl weit weg


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
erstmal Danke für die Unterstützung.

Ich hab meine vier Vogelbücher gewälzt, die größte Ähnlichkeit hätte er/sie mit der Schafstelze, da stimmen aber die Schwungfedern nicht.
Ich habe mir jetzt die Augen wund geguckt im Internet und ich fürchte, es ist eine Kanarienzüchtung. Es trillert da draußen auch so seltsam (also wäre es ein Hähnchen) - jedenfalls eine Vogelstimme, die ich nicht kenne (was ja nun nichts heißt ).

Das ist knifflig...
Immerhin kann er hier nicht verhungern vorerst...
Wenn's ein Kanarie ist, soll man einen offenen Käfig hinstellen und sehen, ob er reingeht...
aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Vögel draußen lieber.
Das ist knifflig...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. was mich auch an einen Käfigvogel denken läßt, sind die langen Krallen: die gibt's doch bei Wildvögeln eigentlich nicht - kenne ich nur von mutloser Käfighaltung...zu __ feige zum Krallenschneiden...


----------



## Andreas A. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,
das ist mit Sicherheit keine bei uns heimische Art. Die Schafstelze ist von der Statur her Schlanker und hat ein viel längeren Schnabel sowie einen langen Schwanz. Schnabel und Körperform deuten auf einen Körnerfresser wie Finken, Ammern oder ähnliches. Wenn ich mir in den Büchern den Kanarienvogel ansehe passt der total. Da bei gezüchteten Haustieren die Gefiederfärbung relativ variabel ist, würde ich die mal nicht als Top Bestimmungskriterium heranziehen. Für mich ergibt sich als Fazit zu 97,5% wahrscheinlich ein entflogener Kanarienvogel.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja, Andreas, ich fürchte auch....bin zu keinem anderen Schluß gekommen.
Ich berichte, wie's weiter geht.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



> War heute am Teich - hatte ihn vor ein paar Tagen schon mal kurz gesehen und dachte es sei ein Grünlingbauch in der Sonne gewesen...
> Aber das ist ein sonderliches, mir völlig unbekanntes Kerlchen - ich war in Eile und habe einfach nur mit der Kamera draufgehalten ohne Sinn und Verstand.
> Sieht aus wie ein entflohener Kanarie aber auch wieder nicht.... ich hol' jetzt 'mal meine Bücher her....
> 
> ...




Also wenn es sich nicht um einen farblich entarteten Zitronengirlitz handelt, glaube ich auch, dass es ein entflohener Käfigvogel ist. 

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus André

Dachte ich auch im ersten Moment ... Zitronengierlitze sind dem recht ähnlich ...

Ein Bartzeisig, entartet, könnte es auch sein


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

also vom einheimischen Geflügel her könnte es höchstens der Zitronengirlitz sein - aber da muss man schon viel Phantasie mitbringen.

Der von dir genannte Bartzeisig wäre ja auch ein Zuchtvogel. Schlauer werden wir nur, wenn das Tier gefangen und professionell bestimmt werden würde.

Gruß André


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

   

Hallo,

heute morgen saß er im Apfelbaum ohne jede Scheu, ich konnte ihm das Tele fast auf die __ Nase drücken: das muß ein zahmer Vogel sein.
Ich habe jetzt schon zwei gute Bilder mit Anzeige ausgedruckt und im Ort in den Geschäften ausgehängt. Mal sehen...
Herrlicher Sänger ist er ja, gab heute morgen ein wunderschönes Trillerkonzert und anschließend wollte er aus dem Plasteregenmesser gleich neben dem Teich trinken und steckte den Hals gefährlich tief rein - Käfigvögel sind schon deutlich doofer als Wildvögel...

 

Liebe Grüße und Danke für's miträtseln,
Anna


----------



## Andreas A. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis: Viele Finkenvögel werden gerne in Käfigen und Volieren gehalten. Da gibt es auch sehr viele Kreuzungen zwischen den einzelnen Arten, die dann auch mal entfliegen können. Die Möglichkeit an Farbvariante des Kanarienvogels oder Hybriden irgendwelcher Finkenvögel halte ich für sehr sehr groß, obwohl ich mich mit Käfigvögeln nicht besonders auskenne und die Tiere lieber in der heimischen Natur beobachte.
Ein guter Hinweis wäre auch die Stimme insbesondere der Gesang.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Update:

Das mit dem "doof" nehm' ich zurück!
Ich habe Kanariensaat aus dem Dorf mitgebracht und keine 5 Minuten draussen, da:

    
   

(wieder "Fensterbilder")

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S.    
...wir sind beide nicht doof...:smoki...Futterstelle, Tränke - wenn der Besitzer nicht kommt, wir halten es hier noch eine Weile aus...


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hehe 
hört sich an, als hättest du schon eine Bindung zu dem Vogel aufgebaut. Den wirst jetzt nimmer los  Ich hoffe, er ist dann so gscheit und lässt sich vorm Winter einfangen


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Man nennt sie auch "Anna, die Vogelflüsterin" oder "Die mit dem Kanari tanzt"


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> hehe
> hört sich an, als hättest du schon eine Bindung zu dem Vogel aufgebaut. Den wirst jetzt nimmer los  Ich hoffe, er ist dann so gscheit und lässt sich vorm Winter einfangen



Dany, sag' jetzt nix - Bindung - das ist das richtige Wort: ich fange schon an, mir Sorgen zu machen....:cigar
Ganz genauso bin ich vor 20 Jahren zu meiner ersten und einzigen Katze gekommen. Es hat genauso angefangen mit einer Anzeige mit Bild im Dorf...nur habe ich damals erst gefüttert, als das Tierchen immer räudiger und verhungerter aussah nach drei oder vier Wochen.
Da hatte nicht ich die Katz' im Sack, sondern die Katz' hatte mich im Sack'...eine gewöhnliche Tiger tabby Hauskatze, mit der ich wie mit Hund Waldspaziergänge gemacht habe...leider währte die Liebe nur sieben Jahre, weil sie nach dem Umzug gestresst den Revierdruck der anderen Katzen (halbwilde Hofkatzen) und andere Mißlichkeiten nicht gepackt hat, ist dann ganz schnell an Lungenentzündung gestorben.....

Na Servus....

Anna, die's schon kommen sieht....:smoki

@christine, mach Dich nur lustig, sonst bring ich Dir das Kerlchen...


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi Anna,

das laß dem Vogel zu liebe mal lieber nach. Ich habe eine "Die alles frißt, was sich bewegt". Dafür ist er wohl zu zutraulich.

Außerdem mag ich Vögel im Käfig nicht. Ich finde, die sind zum __ fliegen gemacht.


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Na, Christine, da sagst Du was, ich bin immer noch geschockt vom Kanarienvogel meiner Kindheit, der plötzlich tot vom Stängerl gefallen ist....
Aber, einen Allgäuwinter wird er nicht schaffen, "schau mer halt"....
soviel zum Thema "Vögel an der Futterstelle"...1

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

heute ein neuer Gast, den ich hier noch nie gesehen habe:

   

(entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität, aber ist wieder so ein "Hüftschußbild" durch's Fenster )
Ich hab ihn als Goldammer identifiziert, meint Ihr, das stimmt?
Heute ist jedenfalls so ein typischer Tag, der die Ganzjahresfütterung bestätigt.
Starkregen, Wind und 8 Grad im Juni am nachmittag.
Die Jungvögel hängen in Trauben am Fettfutter.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,

da hätte ich jetzt spontan "Girlitz" gerufen. Aber die Vogelprofis können vielleicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## Mulmig (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Christine,

der heutige Gast war größer als Zeisig und Girlitz, eher wie ein großer Haussperling mit langer Schwanzfeder, vielleicht doch Goldammer? Mein Waisenkind huscht auch herum...
Die Blaumeisen und Dompfaffen sind auch an die sichere Futterquelle zurückgekehrt...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Andreas A. (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,
das ist eine Goldammer.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Nun, die Größe war für mich nicht zu erkennen...


----------



## Mulmig (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nun, die Größe war für mich nicht zu erkennen...



Da war ich im Vorteil, weil ich den Sperling daneben gesehen habe (das unscharfe Bild habe ich unterschlagen ).

Hurra, Goldammer, wieder einer mehr für meine Artenliste...:freu

Danke, Ihr seid toll!
Anna


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Habe ein Experiment ausprobiert ...

Cam auf Stativ auf Fütterung ausgerichtet und per Funkfernbedienung aus dem Wohnzimmer ausgelöst ...

Das Ergebnis ...

   

Wie das Eichkatzerl da war, trauten sich nur ganz Mutige an die Fütterung ...

Edit: Die Futtersäulen und das Futterhaus habe ich gestern randvoll nachgefüllt ...


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Schnell ein "Making of" hinterher .... 

 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Casybay (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen, Helmut
aber wie um Himmels Willen füllt man das denn alles nach, in dieser "Schlucht"-mit einer 
LANGEN Leiter??!!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja Carmen, mit einer 7sproßigen Anstellleiter (am Baum) ... und mit Hilfe meiner Gatttin die mir die gefüllten Futter-Dingsda immer hoch reicht


----------



## Casybay (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

@Helmut
Respekt! Das ist wahre Tierliebe


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Mach ich doch sehr gerne und ist schon ins wochenendliche Ritual eingeflossen


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

bei Dir möchte ich auch entweder Vogel oder noch besser Katze sein


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist einer der coolsten Futterplätze, die ich je gesehen habe.
Ist auch eine gute Idee, alles an einem Baum zu konzentrieren, dann sind die
Kloppereien nicht so doll, oder?

Liebe Grüße und auch schönen Sonntag,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

@ Conny: Kann man diesen Augen wiederstehen ...

   

@ Anna: ja, der Futterneid teilt sich auf mehrere Futterstellen auf, aber Kämpfe gibt es trotzdem ...
Heute beobachtet ... Kleiber gen Spatz, Spatz gen Kleiber, Grünfink gen Grünfink


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Um den Kleiber beneide ich Dich, der kommt bei mir ganz selten...


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja, der Kleiber ... kommt mit der ganzen Familie ... sind aber derat scheu, hab noch kein vernünftiges Foto geschossen 

Vielleicht gelingt es Dir ja eher :beten


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Helmut, Späßle g'macht...
den Kleiber, der nicht kommt, fotografieren....coole Idee :smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Leider bin ich doch noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine Futterstellen aufzurüsten, bin aber gerade dabei, auf der vivara-Seite zu schmökern.
Helmut, und falls wer anderes auch noch dort bestellt, mit welchen Futtersystemen hast du denn gute und mit welchen schlechtere Erfahrung? Welche hast du überhaupt?
Kannst mal ein bissl was dazu erzählen?
Die anderen bitte auch, auch, wenn ihr sie nicht von vivara habt. Habt ihr Säulen oder Häuschen oder was auch immer? Am besten mit Foto


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

@ Helmut ...

speziell für Dich:


----------



## Inken (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

 Genial..


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus C & L

WoW ... Hervorragend 

Danke ...


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Mag mir denn niemand antworten?


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Och Dany :knuddel

Ich habe mit den Säulen die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht, das große Futterhaus ist nicht sooo beliebt - allerdings sind die Säulen nicht für alle Vögel geeignet. Die arbeiten aber Hand in Hand - äh - Schnabel in Schnabel - unsere gemischte Horde hat immer zwei an der Säule, die nur rausschmeißen, während der Rest unten pickt. Ab und zu wird dann gewechselt. Davon profitieren dann die reinen Bodenpicker wie Rotkehlchen, Amsel und Taube.


----------



## Mulmig (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Dany, ich mach's noch (Fotos...), bin gerade im "hardcore" Garteneinsatz: gestern und heute 30 Meter x 5 Meter Thujahecke geschnitten und den Acker "feiertagsschön" machen: Fronleichnam...:smoki
Bei mir ist das Futterhaus ein Renner, ist aber sehr groß und seit 15 Jahren in Betrieb, also bekannt. Dann sind die Nabu- Knödelhalter sehr beliebt.
Streufutter für die Bodenpicker werfe ich unter die Büsche und ansonsten reicht, was die Chaoten (Amseln, __ Stare, Eichelhäher, Türkentaube) aus dem Häusle werfen.
Äpfel für die Amseln schmeiße ich in die Wiese. Von Nabu hatte ich so kleine Holzhäuschen mit Gitter für Fettfutterblöcke, das taugt nix - fällt auseinander, wenn sich ein großer Vogel dranhängt.
Ich kaufe nicht so gerne "genormte" Halterungen oder "Spender", die mich an einen Lieferanten binden, weil ich sie nur mit dem "Normteil" nachfüllen kann.
So ein "Schwedenhaus"-Designerfutterhaus, das ich 'mal geschenkt bekam, wird (auch bei großem Hunger) restlos ignoriert...

So weit mal...
Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Bei mir kommen die Säulen schlecht an - werden nur angeflogen, wenn im Häusle nichts mehr ist. Mir gefällt die Plaste auch nicht so gut.... Gerade letztens habe ich eine, noch voll  mit Winterfutter abgehängt.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Hab`s übersehen 

Also ... Futtersäulen habe ich diese, daß Futterhaus ist noch Altbestand (15 Jahre ), aber wenn es zerfällt würde ich diese Futtersäule statt dessen kaufen.

Dieser Futtertisch wird gerne von Bodenfresser angenommen und diese Nußspender auch gerne mal vom Eichkatzerl ...
  
obwohl das Eichkatzerl ihr eigenes Futterhäuschen hat.

Nun kommen wir zu den Fettfutter-Aufhänger ... 
1.) für die quadratischen Blöcke
2.) die für die 0,5 Liter und 1 Liter Blöcke
3.) und dann habe ich noch dieses Häuschen 

Für Meisenknödel haben wir paar solche Dinger, fast wie ich gerade sehe, unsere gibt es nicht mehr ...
Unsere: Eine Drahtspirale für 3 Knödel ...

Die Vorteilspackungen und die Sonderangebote sind immer einen Besuch wert 

Ich möchte noch betonen, daß ich kein Verkäufer von Vivara bin und ich bekomme keinen Cent Provision .


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ich danke euch! 
Aber das sind jetzt sooo gegenteilige Erfahrungen, dass ich wieder nicht weiß, was ich nehmen soll 
Wo habt ihr denn eure Häuschen/Säulen aufgehängt/stehen?

Ich tät ja gern so eine Säule in die Nähe des Teichs stellen (ca. 1/2 - 1 Meter entfernt), das wäre dann relativ "im Freien", d.h., da wär kein Gebüsch in der Nähe, nur ein paar Blumenstauden bzw. Gräser. Mein Futterhäuschen, das ich bisher hab, hängt in einer Forsithye und wird gern angenommen, von Kohlmeisen. Mein einziges Rotkehlchen kommt ja nicht mehr  Und das hat eigentlich auch manchmal vom Häuschen gefressen und nicht vom Boden... 
Mein Häuschen ist so eines in etwa, aber ich glaub, es ist von einer anderen Firma.

Einen Nistkasten möcht ich auch unbedingt wieder haben (hatte als Kind mal einen selbst gemacht mit meinem Papa - was war ich damals stolz drauf  )

ansonsten hatte ich bisher immer Meisenknödel und so ein längliches Netzerl, wo schwarze Sonnenblumenkerne drin waren, ohne Häuschen oder Haken, einfach auf einen Ast gehängt. Die Meisenknödel wurden aber nie angenommen, ich glaube, die waren schlechte Quali und von Anfang an ranzig


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany



> Wo habt ihr denn eure Häuschen/Säulen aufgehängt/stehen?





 
Bei mir werden die Futtersäulen als auch das Futterhäuschen angenommen ...

Gestern Nachmittag aufgefüllt, heute wieder alles leer ...

Einzig der Futtertisch wird nur selten beflogen, liegt aber wohl auch daran das es im Moment keine Buchfinken gibt. Die suchen sich wohl woanders Futter ...

Das Fettfutter wird auch sehr gerne genommen, durch die Größe (Menge) brauch ich das aber nicht so oft nachzureichen ... 
Die Meisenknödel gehen aber nicht so wie das übrige Fettfutter ...

Die Nußspender gefüllt mit Erdnüssen gehen im Moment auch nicht, außer vom Eichkatzerl ...

Mit soeinem Aufhängerstab kannst ein Futterhaus und/oder Fettblockhalter auch in Teichnähe anordnen


----------



## Mulmig (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Dany,

 

Halter für Meisenknödel, sehr leicht zu befüllen und so ziemlich alle Vogelarten machen davon Gebrauch (außer Dompfaffen und Amseln). Mehrere hängen in den Bäumen. Ich beobachte, wo die Vögel sich sicher fühlen und hänge entsprechend um.

 

Alle Vögel kreisen um dieses Futterhaus. 
War ein Geschenk und ist handgemacht aus der Steiermark...vielleicht mögen meine Vögel das "alpenländische Ambiente"...
Im Winter sieht es sehr malerisch aus, mit hohem Schneedach. Ich brauche nur alle paar Jahre ein paar neue "Birkenfüße", weil die doch mit der Zeit verrotten.
Es steht direkt vor meinem "Aufenthaltsraum Nr.1" und da her stammen meine unscharfen Fensterfotos...:smoki...Vorteil: ich kann schnell sehen, wann Nachfüllbedarf ist und der bequeme Beobachtungsposten.


Das hier "ist abgeblitzt": http://www.nabu-natur-shop.de/Vogelwelt/Fuetterung/Seeschuppen.html
und das hier fällt auseinander: http://www.nabu-natur-shop.de/Vogelwelt/Fuetterung/Ohio.html

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

....noch mehr Bilder: (Fenster, you know):

  hier hat der Eichelhäher gerade den Boden von dem Nabu-Haus geschrottet und gemütlich einen Knödel verspeist.

     
Ich freue mich immer, wenn die Jungvögel gleich kommen...heute früh saß ein kleiner Spatz in einer Gruppe von Altvögeln mitten im Futter am Boden und bettelte und sperrte den Schnabel auf 

 ...oder die "Riesenvögel" am Häusle herumturnen. Dieses Türkentaubenpaar kam zwei Jahre hintereinander und hat unglaubliche Mengen an Getreide vertilgt.

   ...so wird an den Knödelhaltern geturnt. Bis zu fünf Vögeln gleichzeitig habe ich beobachtet und weitere sitzen auf nahen Zweigen im "Wartesaal".

 ...für spezielle Gäste gibt es "Sonderfutterinstallationen".

   ...wenn die Dompfaffen mit den Zwetschgenknospen fertig sind, gibt es "Nachspeise" am Haus....

Eine besondere Attraktion ist es, wenn manchmal eine "Horde" __ Stare im Frühjahr über das Häusle herfällt. Machen verrückte Anflugmanöver und Turnereien, nur um mit ihren langen Schnäbeln "im Essen herumzustochern": "was? wieder nix Gescheites auf dem Tisch..."
Die sind so wachsam und "nervös", daß ich sie noch nicht knipsen konnte.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ich bin ja kein Freund von der Fütterei im Sommer, daher hier mal Winterbilder. Die Futterhäuser stehen auch nur im Winter dort, von November bis März. Auf dem einen Bild ein Kleiber und ein Buchfink, aber die Kleiber sind soooo schnell .
Dann die drei Futterhäuser. Die haben "Kamine", in die man das Futter schüttet und unten kommt es aus einem schmalen Spalt heraus - nur von außen, bei zwei Häusern. Das eine Futterhaus hat nur einen "Kamin" und dort kommt das Futter innerhalb des Hauses heraus.
Aber die beiden anderen Häuser, die von außen für die Vögel zu benutzen sind, sind beliebter.
Allerdings hatten die Vogelhäuser auch einen ganz schönen Preis :shock, und schon im 2. Jahr mußte nachgearbeitet werden, die Auflagen für die schweren Häuser waren einfach zu fipsig ausgefallen. Da hatte der Waschbär leichtes Spiel und hat die Häuser alle einfach umgekippt .


----------



## Mulmig (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Maja,

für die Ganzjahresfütterung gibt es objektive Gründe - das machen wir nicht (nur) zum eigenen Vergnügen.
Wenn es Dich interessiert, kannst Du in diesem Thema das Gespräch von Beitrag 100 - 124 nachlesen.
Die schönen  Futterstellen hättest Du ja schon....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja Anna, ich kenne diese Gründe schon und es hat alles etwas für sich, nur ich möchte das hier dann doch nicht. Ich wohne ja direkt am Wald, nicht mitten in der Stadt, sodass die Vögel hier genug Nahrung finden in dem großen Gebiet.
Und leider haben wir es hier jetzt vermehrt mit Waschbären zu tun. Ich habe jetzt schon die ganzen Bäume hier im Garten mit Blechmanschetten versehen, weil immer wieder die Vogelnester geräubert wurden, sogar die Nistkästen wurden von den Bäumen gerissen.
Alle unsere Nistkästen sind belegt (Trauerschnäpper, __ Gartenrotschwanz, Blau- und Kohlmeisen, Beutelmeisen , Fitis, Dorngrasmücke  - nisten alle bei uns) und soviel kann man gar nicht aufpassen. Ich habe schon unsere Komposthaufen waschbärsicher zugedeckt und sogar die Mülltonnen habe ich mit einem Schloß versehen. Seitdem scheint etwas Ruhe eingekehrt zu sein und die Nistkästen bleiben unangetastet. Meisen, Amseln, Sing- und Wacholderdrosseln sind bereits unterwegs. Aber sobald da wieder Futter zu erreichen wäre - , dann kämen die Waschbären bestimmt wieder. Im Winter kann ich eher damit leben, da sind ja keine Jungvögel hier . Mit den eichhörnchen konnte ich mich ja noch anfreunden, obwohl die leider auch die Nester geräubert haben. Aber die konnte ich mit Nüssen dann doch ablenken und da die ja meist tagsüber unterwegs sind, konnte ich gut aufpassen. Aber die Waschbären kommen ja nachts ... :evil


----------



## nicki 55 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hallo zusammen,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin.uns ist eine brieftaube zugeflogen
ich kriege sie einfach nicht zu fassen.bis auf 1m komme ich ran stelle ihr futter hin.
wasser holt sie sich am teich.habe angst, das unsere beiden beagle und die
beiden katzen,sie zufassen kriegen.
was kann ich tun?
gruß nicki


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Nicki,

frag mal beim örtlichen Tierheim, ob die einen Brieftaubenzüchter in der Nähe kennen, der kann Dir vermutlich eher helfen.


----------



## Eowyn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Nicki,

deine Brieftaube stammt warscheinlich von einem Flug. Leider hat sie nicht durchgehalten und muss sich jetzt erst wieder kräftigen. Hat die Taube zufällig zwei Ringe?
Da die Taube (wenn sie gesetzt worden ist) nicht sofort wieder nachause geflogen ist wird sie bei der Ankuft zu Hause warscheinlich gleich geschlachtet, da sie nichts bringt. 
Fütter sie einfach etwas. In ein bis zwei Wochen spätestens fliegt sie wieder weiter. 
Für die Taube wär es aber das beste, wenn sie gleich bleiben würde.


----------



## nicki 55 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

ich bins nochmal, 
wir haben bei uns im ort einen züchter,und er sagt ich muß sie erst einmal
fangen aber das ist nicht so einfach.sie hat auch einen ring , ich glauber er ist weiß oder hellblau.
die taube kommt mehrmals am tag zum fressen ich stelle es ihr immer auf das garagendach.
liebe grüsse
nicki


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Zuerst mal vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Berichte über eure Futterhäuschen/-säulen etc.
Da ich heute im Krankenstand bin, werd ich mal ausführlich auf der Vivara-seite schmökern 
Gestern hab ich mal mein eines Futterhäuschen nachgefüllt, aber bisher haben die Vögel es noch nicht geschnallt, dass es da wieder was gibt. Ich hoffe, das Futter ist noch ok.

Maja, dein Argument mit den Waschbären ist nachvollziehbar. Das wäre ja dann für die Vogelpopulation kontraproduktiv, wenn du mit dem Futter auch die Waschbären anlockst. Versteh dich.
Warum gibt es überhaupt Waschbären in deiner Gegend? Ich dachte immer, die gibts nur in den USA? 

@Anna: den Einfall einer Horde __ Stare kenn ich nicht, aber im Jänner fallen immer mal für ein paar Minuten (an einem einzigen Tag) an die 50 Wacholderdrosseln über meine "Eisweintrauben" her. Außer diesen Winter, aus irgendeinem Grund sind die Trauben schon im Spätsommer verfault bzw. verschimmelt 
Ist jedenfalls immer ein Spektakel, wenn in dem einen Weinstock plötzlich sooo viele Vögel sitzen. Wie eine Heuschreckenplage irgendwo in Afrika - nach ein paar Minuten ist alles ratzeputz zusammgengefressen  Irgendwo hab ich auch ein Foto davon (muss suchen...allerdings sehr unscharf...durchs Fenster durch..)


----------



## Mulmig (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ja Anna, ich kenne diese Gründe schon und es hat alles etwas für sich, nur ich möchte das hier dann doch nicht. Ich wohne ja direkt am Wald, nicht mitten in der Stadt, sodass die Vögel hier genug Nahrung finden in dem großen Gebiet.......Mit den eichhörnchen konnte ich mich ja noch anfreunden, obwohl die leider auch die Nester geräubert haben. Aber die konnte ich mit Nüssen dann doch ablenken und da die ja meist tagsüber unterwegs sind, konnte ich gut aufpassen. Aber die Waschbären kommen ja nachts ... :evil



Hallo Maja,

ja, Berlin ist ja durch seine gesamte Lage und Geschichte, die Havel und die Spree per se ein Großstadtparadies für Tiere. (Mein Mann hatte sein Haus in Köpenick in einem Kiefernwäldchen mit Wassergrundstücksanteil an der "Langen Dahme"). Da habe ich Vögel gesehen, die ich im Süden gar nicht kenne.
Und das Waschbärproblem kenne ich von Bekannten in Kassel, da leben sie auch vorzugsweise in den Gärten und klettern nachts sogar durch offene Küchenfenster und scheppern mit den Mülltonnen.
Eichhörnchen, die deutschen, nicht die "Ausländer"  gab's auch "wie Sand am Meer".

Also, verstehe Dich vollkommen: Du hast "Absolution" von Ganzjahresfütterung 

Bei uns hier haben es die Vögel deutlich schwerer: lange, harte Winter, flurbereinigte Landschaft, die "übernutzt" wird, reine "Stangenwälder" mit Fichten zur Holzgewinnung.
Da brauchen die Piepmätze ihre futterreichen "Inseln".

@Dany, die Waschbären wurden 'mal hier ausgewildert (ich habe vergessen wann [jedenfalls länger als 40 /50 Jahre her] und wo) und vermehren sich langsam Richtung Süden (bei den Bibern ist es ähnlich). Warte nur, irgendwann kommen sie auch in Wien an...

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin und Wien,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Hier noch ein Foto von den Nuß-Spendern
 

Und hier die von Dir angesprochenen Überfälle der Wacholderdrosseln und bei mir noch zusätzlich von Seidenschwänze, nicht am "wilden __ Wein" sondern bei mir am Zierapfelbaum


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



> Also, verstehe Dich vollkommen: Du hast "Absolution" von Ganzjahresfütterung



Danke! 

Ja  und heute nacht hat irgend so ein viech wieder zugeschlagen x
Ich hab das Windspiel klingeln hören wie wild und bin sofort nach draußen - aber da war es schon zu spät! Hab nicht mehr gesehen, was da war! Nur das Nest der Gartenrotschwänze war auf dem Rasen ... heul!
Nun ist dieser Vogel ja der Vogel des Jahres 2011 und inzwischen auf der roten Liste, das hat mich dann doppelt getroffen. Der Tag heute war gelaufen! Die Altvögel haben gerufen wie verrückt, ich bin bald wahnsinnig geworden hier, konnte den ganzen Tag nichts essen.Das hat mir sehr auf den Magen geschlagen.
Als mein Mann dann nachmittags von der arbeit kam, hatte ich schon ein neues Vogelhaus gerichtet, nach den Angaben von www.wildvogelzuechter.de. Waagerecht usw., das sollte mein Mann ganz schnell aufhängen, ich hoffte auf eine zweite Brut an selber Stelle. er nahm das alte Vogelhaus runter - und da sind doch zwei Junge rausgefallen!!!!!!!! Mein Gott, wir waren fix und fertig, sie lebten! Aber da das Nistmaterial halb draußen hing und die Eltern sich nicht reintrauten, habe ich das raushängende Zeugs wieder reingestopft - weil ich nicht dran kam, mit einem Besenstiel, also so ganz locker. Aber so kamen die Altvögel nicht mehr zum Füttern dran - die sind immer mit Futter im Schnabel rein und raus, raus und rein, ich verstand das nicht, aber jetzt war mir natürlich alles klar! Wir haben die Kleinen also wieder reingesetzt und nun füttert zumindest der Vater weiter, das hab ich beobachtet! Boahn, was bin ich erleichtert! Und nun kommt noch eine zweite Blech-Manschette heute um den Baum, ein Stückchen höher, ich hoffe, dass dann nichts mehr passiert. Kann ja statt einem Waschbär auch ein Marder gewesen sein, die können ja besser springen, Waschbären sind da ja eher die Kletterer. Meine Güte, meine Nerven liegen blank, was macht man sich verrückt wegen der Tiere!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ach Maja ... 

Das nenne ich Einsatz


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja Helmut, ich würde noch sonstwas tun, um Tier zu schützen!

Jetzt haben wir noch eine abenteuerliche Konstruktion "erfunden" . Wir haben Stäbe rund um den Baum in die Erde gesteckt, eine feste Plane genommen, diese am oberen Teil  fest um den Baum gewickelt und die herabhängenden Teile wie einen Reifrock auf den Stäben befestigt in ca 50 cm Abstand rund um den Baum. Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt funktioniert!


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
ich praktiziere jetzt das zweite Jahr die Ganzjahresfütterung und ich kann sagen, dass ich noch nie so viele verschiedene Vogelarten hier gesehen habe, wie dieses Jahr. 
Allerdings hat sich mit der Fütterung auch ein anderer Besucher eingestellt. Oder sagen wir mal: ein andere Besuchergruppe
Mäuse...o-k., find ich ja noch ganz nett, wenn sie zwischen den Meisen nach Sonnenblumenkernen suchen, aber als ich die erste Ratte hoch im Kirschbaum am Meisenknödel knabbern sah, ist mir doch etwas anders geworden
Letztes Jahr war es so schlimm, dass ich Lebendfallen aufgestellt habe. Dieses Jahr habe ich - zum Glück - noch keine gesehen. Aber vielleicht schaue ich auch nicht mehr ganz so genau hin
Habt ihr vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Außer dem Vogelfutter gibt es in meinem Garten nichts zu fressen für die 'Kahlschwanzeichhörchen' - wie ich sie jetzt immer nenne.
petra


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Petra

Ratten konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht entdecken ...

Mäuse allerdings schon ... die erklimmen sogar den Meiselknödelhalter ...

Zuerst eine Blaumeise
  

Dann die Maus
   

Um nochmal auf die Ratten zurück zu kommen ...

Habt Ihr einen Komposthaufen 

Werden von Ratten gerne als Quartier angenommen.

Hatten im früheren Garten ... der Nachbar hatte einen Komposthaufen an unserer Grundstücksgrenze ... die Ratten gingen bei uns zum Schwimmteich trinken, nachdem sie sich vom herunter gefallenen Körner der Vogelfütterung den Bauch voll frassen.

Der Nachbar stellte die Kompostierung auf einen Schnellkomposter um ... die Ratten waren weg


----------



## Mulmig (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Maja,
das war ja ein dolles Ding und Eure Erfindung klingt gut.  Ich bewundere Euren Einsatz.
Toi, toi, toi!:beten

Hallo Petra,
wie Helmut schon sagte, die Komposthaufen locken Ratten an, insbesondere, wenn dort Speisereste entsorgt werden. Im Vorbeigehen wird dann auch mal ein Meisenknödel mitgenommen. 
Gegen Kletterkünstler helfen die Halter, wie ich einen weiter oben gezeigt habe und ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß eine lange Schnur als Aufhängung, so weit wie möglich entfernt von Stamm und großen Ästen, entmutigend genug für begabte Kletterer sein sollte. Immerhin müssen sie neben ihrer Freßgier auch ihr Körpergewicht meistern...:__ nase
"Rattenmäßig" habe ich das Glück, daß hier Marder umherstreifen und einer lebt im Winter unbehelligt auf meinem Dachboden - seitdem habe ich dort auch keine Mäuse mehr....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Soooo, jetzt hab ich mich eeendlich entschieden, was ich nehm von vitara und hab eeendlich meine Bestellung abgeschickt  
Zuvor war ich noch beim Megazoo, weil die 50% auf alle Futterhäusln hatten, aber die Auswahl war... naja...seeehr bescheiden. Hab dann um knapp 6 Euro sowas in der Art genommen, nur nicht aus Birkenholz, sondern aus Kiefer. Um den Preis mach ichs nicht mal selbst  Hält zwar sicher nicht lang, aber ich wollts auch deshalb, um auch mal so ein System auszuprobieren.
Und das hier hab ich alles bei vivara bestellt 
den doppelten Hirtenstab als Aufhängesystem (der Exquisitpfahl war mir dann doch etwas zu teuer)
fürs Fettfutter aus der Rubrik Vorteilspakete das hier
und diese Futtersäule inkl. Futter
und diese Erdnusssäule inkl. Nüsse
ich denke, das ist fürs erste schon mal nicht schlecht, oder? 
Mein Häuschen "Salzburg" (meines müsste das Vorgängermodell von diesem sein, es steht jedenfalls LBV, Nabu drauf) hab ich ja auch noch.
Einen Nistkasten werd ich vielleicht wieder selber basteln, mal sehen.
Freu mich schon, wenn das Zeug kommt


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Super ... Freue mich für die Vogerl ... wieder eine Futterquelle mehr 

Du wirst es nicht bereuen 

Aber ein bisserl Geduld mußt schon mitbringen ... wird halt ein wenig dauern, bis sie das Futter entdecken


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja, das ist mir klar, bisher waren sie es ja nur im Winter gewöhnt (und da auch nicht immer vollgedeckter Tisch, manchmal hab ich vergessen nachzufüllen ).
Ich hoffe so, dass mein Rotkehlchen wieder kommt. Hoffentlich ist es nicht gestorben :beten


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ach Dany ... wenn es noch lebt kommt es bestimmt :beten

Ich habe leider gerade vor 5 Minuten eine schlechte Nachricht von meiner Gattin erfahren ... sie hat das gestern erstmalig aufgetauchte "Wendehalskind" tot gefunden ... Zulchen, unsere Freigängerkatze dürfte das sehr zutrauliche Vögelchen (gestern Abend lies es mich auf Armlänge an sich ran) erwischt haben. Zumindest hatte Zulchen die linke Hand blutig.

Leider ein sehr schlechtes Bild
 
war doch schon 20:07 ... und sehr finster/dunkel ...


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

oooh, das ist aber traurig. Besonders bei doch eher selteneren Vögeln 
Was lernen wir daraus? Vielleicht sollten wir nicht versuchen, dass die Tierchen unser Vertrauen gewinnen  offensichtlich gilt diese Zutraulichkeit dann nicht nur für uns Menschen, sondern für alle andersartigen Lebenwesen. Oder es war blöder Zufall.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



> Vielleicht sollten wir nicht versuchen, dass die Tierchen unser Vertrauen gewinnen


Hmmm ... gebe Dir zu 100% recht 

Nur leider gibt es Vogerln die von Natur aus neugierig und "zutraulich" sind ...
Dazu zählt auch der Wendehals ...



> Verhalten
> Der Wendehals ist tagaktiv und oft im Eingang seiner Bruthöhle zu sehen. Der Vogel gehört zu den mäßig schnellen Fliegern, wobei er im Wellental die Flügel anlegt. Er klettert kaum und kann sich nur schlecht mit den nicht steifen Schwanzfedern abstützen. Sehr häufig befindet er sich am Boden, meistens hüpfend; dort ist er am ehesten verwechselbar. Die namensgebenden ruckartigen Kopfdrehungen sind nur in Bedrohungssituationen sehr auffällig. In dieser Situation werden bei meistens aufrechter Körperhaltung die Kopffedern aufgestellt und der Schwanz gespreizt. Der Kopf wird gedreht und gewendet, auch die Zunge kann vorgeschleudert werden. *Der Vogel ist nicht sehr scheu.* Während der Brutzeit lebt er paarweise und territorial, sonst, insbesondere im Überwinterungsraum, einzelgängerisch und umherstreifend. Jungvögel sind während der Führungszeit akustisch recht auffällig. Wendehälse können nicht wie andere Spechte an senkrechten Stämmen landen. Sie sitzen wie Singvögel entweder quer zur Astrichtung oder nach Art der Nachtschwalben in der Längsrichtung. Während der Brutzeit sind Wendehalspaare streng territorial und verteidigen ihr Brutgebiet energisch. Andere Vögel, insbesondere andere Spechte, werden sofort angeflogen und oft direkt attackiert. Auffallend ist ein besonders aggressives Verhalten gegenüber anderen Höhlenbrütern, deren Bruten von Wendehälsen oft zerstört werden.


Quelle


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
tut mir wirklich leid für das Vögelchen und auch für dich
Wenn man sie füttert, empfindet man auch Verantwortung für sie. Wie oft bin ich schon in den Garten gerannt, weil die Amseln Alarm gegeben haben. 

Zu den Ratten: wir haben keinen Komposthaufen. Die Nachbarn...vielleicht. O.k., ich schieb's auf die Nachbarn. 
@ Anna
Gute Idee mit der Schnur. 
Versuch ich mal.  

Ach und nochmal Helmut: das Beste an den Mäusefotos ist ja, dass der Meisenknödelhalter die Form einer Katze hat
petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Petra



> Ach und nochmal Helmut: das Beste an den Mäusefotos ist ja, dass der Meisenknödelhalter die Form einer Katze hat



Das ist ja witzig .. habe ich bis jetzt nicht registriert


----------



## Mulmig (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Dany,

gerade habe ich mir Deine neue Ausstattung angeschaut: toll! Ich überlege mir jetzt auch diesen Aufhängestab. Den könnte ich gut noch unterbringen.
Du wirst Deinen Spaß haben und die Wiener Stadtvögel werden "begeistert" sein. Vielleicht sind die Stadtvögel ja smarter und merken schneller, wo's was Gutes gibt 
Willkommen bei den "Vogelverwöhnern". 
Zum toten Vögelchen: es hat nichts mit "Vertrauensaufbau" zu tun, es ist die Unerfahrenheit der Jungvögel. In all den Jahren habe ich noch keinen Wildvogel erlebt, der seine natürliche Scheu oder sein "Risikobewußtsein" verloren hätte. Sie werden "mutiger" aber niemals "leichtsinnig". (wie wenig unsere "menschlichen Kategorien" auf die Vögel passen, merke ich gerade bei der Wortwahl). 

@Christine, Heinrich Agrar hat super geklappt und ich bin hoch zufrieden mit der Ware. Abwicklung war easy. Nochmals Danke für den Tip. Und wirklich, ins Haus bringen lassen ist die gemütlichere Alternative - werde in Zukunft abwechseln.

@Helmut, schade um das Jungvögelchen. Aber Du bist ja nur "zufällig" Zeuge geworden und es war nur "zufällig" Deine Katze. Wenn man so dicht dran ist am Tierschicksal, tut's halt deutlich weher...
Wenn man allerdings die erforschten Zahlen liest, wie gefährlich die Nesthocker und flügge gewordenen Jungvögel leben, dann wundert man sich, daß wir überhaupt so viele erwachsene Vögel haben. Bei den seltenen Arten schlägt dann jeder Verlust zu Buche.

Durch die Ganzjahresfütterung können wir den Vögeln wenigstens ein bißchen "Luft verschaffen" und das finde ich sehr befriedigend, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Anna

Das ist eben Natur und gehört zur auslese 

Das es gerade ein erst entdecktes Vögelchen war ... Hmmm ... ist halt traurig ... aber man hört noch immer die Elterntiere (mit Anhang ). Jetzt wo ich weiß um welche Art es sich handelt ... habe ich auch schon früher den Ruf gehört ... jetzt kann ich den Ruf zuordnen 

Zulchen kann ich aber nicht böse sein ... ist halt Ihr Instinkt, mit dem muß man immer rechnen.


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Meine Meisen sind seeehr schlau  Sie haben nicht nur am nächsten Tag entdeckt, dass ich das "alte" Futterhäuschen wieder angefüllt hab (nach gut 3 Monaten Pause), sondern auch gleich das neue okkupiert 
Natürlich hatte ich nur mein Makro grad an der Kamera dran, war ja gerade am Molchi fotografieren  Als ich das 200er draufgewechselt hab, ist dann natürlich keins mehr gekommen 

Hier mal ein Übersichtsbild, wo das neue Häuschen hängt. Am Gartenschupfen am Ende meines winzigen Gartens. Links hinter der Hütte ist ein großer Holunderbusch, davor steht ein __ Sommerflieder, rechts daneben (wo man den Schlauch sieht) ist ein ururalter normaler __ Flieder. Rechts neben dem Flieder ist dann ein __ Ahorn und eine riesige Haselnuss (nicht mehr im Bild), wo sich die Meisen die meiste Zeit aufgeregt zwitschernd aufhalten (ich glaube, in der Haselnuss ist auch das Nest) 

 

Hier das Meiserl in und auf dem neuen Häuschen

      

und hier verschnabuliert es das ergatterte auf einem Ast im Flieder 

 

Dass die Meisen das gleich überreißen und auch nutzen werden, war mir klar. Bin gespannt, ob dann auch mal andere Vögel zu sehen werden. Die Meisen sind ja, seit ich das "alte" Futterhäuschen hab (3 Jahre) besonders oft hier


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Lieferung schon bekommen 

@ All:
Konnte heute das erstemal einen Bluthänfling-Männchen sichten ... Cam lag im Auto 

Wie ich die Cam geholt habe ... auf den Piepmatz fokusiert ... flatterte er davon und zeigte mir die :__ nase

Nicht ein Foto gelang mir :evil

Dafür war das Eichhörnchen sehr kooperativ ...

 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Inken (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut!

Was für ein hübscher Kerl! 
Unglaublich, was für eine Artenvielfalt sich bei dir zeigt! Die Sommerfütterung zeigt tatsächlich ihre Wirkung! 

Nur schade, dass die Cam nicht greifbar war.. 



Digicat schrieb:


> ... Cam lag im Auto



Dass das gerade dir passiert! 

Danke für das Eichhörnchen, wie immer so niedlich..


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Inken



> Dass das gerade dir passiert!



Du hast gut lachen ... 

Liegt sie im Auto, brauch ich sie daheim ...
Liegt sie daheim, brauch ich sie im Auto ...

Ob der Bluthänfling durch die Ganzjahresfütterung angezogen wurde weiß ich nicht ... er war net an der Futterstelle, sondern futterte Samen von verblühten Pflanzen am Boden ... am anderen Ende des Garten ...

Ja, die Eichhörnchen sind schon wahre Akrobaten 

Edit: Schön ... dein neues Avatar ... kenne ich von unseren Miezen ...


----------



## danyvet (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Dany
> 
> Lieferung schon bekommen


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Liegt sie im Auto, brauch ich sie daheim ...
> Liegt sie daheim, brauch ich sie im Auto ...



Servus Helmut,

der Trend geht ganz stark zur Zweitkamera


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Christine

Hab ich ja ...

aber meißt das falsche Objektiv auf der jeweiligen Cam 

Also eher Zweitobjektive bzw. Zweitbrennweite ... ich decke ja die Brennweiten nur einmal ab

24-105 und 100-400 jeweils an der 5D oder 1D


----------



## Inken (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

[OT]Danke Helmut! 

Mein Pudding in der Papptüte..  Egal ob Karton, Tüte oder Korb, ganz besonders liebt sie Peters Gitarrenkoffer, flauschig mit Plüsch ausgelegt. Allerdings fliegt sie da auch immer schnell wieder raus.. 

Ich bin noch ein bisschen weiter durch deine Galerie bei der Fotocommunitiy gewandert. Wunderschöne Aufnahmen, einfach genial.. Besonders "Ätsch" und die weiße Langhaarige sind einfach nur schön, und der schlummernde Tiger.. Wow! [/OT]


----------



## Springmaus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

_Hallo,

heute die keinen bei uns im Carport auf einem Stromkabel gesehen.

das Nest kaputt auf dem Boden  ob die Kleinen zu schwer waqren KA

   _


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Doris

Sind die Süß ...

Vermutlich müssen sie jetzt ohne Nest auskommen ...


----------



## Conny (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Liegt sie im Auto, brauch ich sie daheim ...
> Liegt sie daheim, brauch ich sie im Auto ...



 das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 
aber es gibt noch eine Steigerung 
DAS passende Objektiv überhaupt nicht im Besitz zu haben 
Wenn ich Eure Vogelbilder so sehe, muss ich doch mal wieder auf die Pirsch gehen


----------



## danyvet (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*


heute in der Früh am Weg zur U-Bahn hab ich den Postler getroffen und er hat gesagt, er hat ein groooooßes Paket für mich 
Er gibt es bei einer Nachbarin ab, am Abend kann ich es dann holen!! 
Da sind meine Futterhäuschen/-säulen drin


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Super Dany

Hoffe es gibt ein "Making of"


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hier zwei Spatzenfotos, geknipst im Zoo Leipzig.


----------



## Mulmig (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

ooch, schön!!!


...aber ich wusste gar nicht, daß die Spatzen so bedroht sind, daß sie schon im Zoo landen...

DAAAAANYYYYY, wo bist DUUUUU? Wir wollen das Wiener Vogelparadies sehen...HUHU...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna :smoki

[OT](die zur Zeit mit dem bösen Nachbarn :evil "tanzt" : ich wurde von einem 75jährigen, schwerhörigen Alkoholiker von der Strassenseite gegenüber angezeigt wegen Hundegebell in der Nacht. Und die dörfliche Ordnungsmacht "ermittelt" nun gegen mich und ich wurde belehrt, daß man "Spielregeln" einhalten müsse.....:crazy...in Deutschland werden die Leut' immer verrückter! Wie glauben denn diese "Nasen", daß ich bis 50 durch's Leben gekommen bin? Habt Ihr von dem Mann gehört, der seine Mieter erschossen hat? Wenn ICH __ Trinkerin wäre, hätte ich mir heute einen auf die Lampe gegossen - statt dessen backe ich Kuchen, sammle __ Schnecken und 2[/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi Anna,

doch doch, der Hausspatz gehört mittlereile zu einer  vom aussterben bedrohten Art.


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

HIIIIER bin ich 

Es tut mir leid, dass ich noch keine Fotos reingestellt hab. Ich konnte die Säulen am ersten Tag noch nicht installieren, weil ich am Abend, kurz nachdem ich das Riiiiiesenpaket von der Nachbarin bekommen hab, in die Hundeschule musste und als ich heimkam, hat es zu regnen begonnen.
Am Dienstag war´s dann soweit. Ich hab ein paar Fotos gemacht, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie hier rein zu stellen. Ich gelobe Besserung  (allerdings ist heute wieder Hundeschule, ev. komm ich am Wochenende dazu, es ist ja wieder Schlechtwetter angesagt :evil )
Bis jetzt konnte ich aber noch nicht feststellen, dass die Säulen angenommen wurden.
Das "Fetthäuschen" hab ich noch nicht aufgehängt. Ist das jetzt gut im Sommer? Schmilzt da das Fett nicht dahin, bzw. wird das Fett nicht ranzig? Soll ich das für kühlere Zeiten aufheben? Was meint ihr?

[OT]Anna, nicht nur in Deutschland, auch in Ösiland werden die Leut immer depperter :crazy Ich bin manchmal schon so genervt von der Rücksichtslosigkeit, dem Egoismus und der Blödheit der Leut, dass ich mich auf eine einsame Alm wünsch [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Das Fettfutter (Fettblöcke) gehen bei mir weg wie die "warmen Semmeln" ...
Tropfen tut das Fett (Talg) nicht ...

Bevor es ranzig wird ist es schon dreimal weg gefuttert ...

Edit: Gestern mußte meine Gattin wieder einen Wendehals "beerdigen" ...


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Edit: Gestern mußte meine Gattin wieder einen Wendehals "beerdigen" ...



Schon wieder die Katze?  Hat sie kein Glöckchen? (Meiner hat das auch nicht, weil er sich furchtbar aufführt mit einem Halsband  )
Das ist echt arg, ich hab so einen Vogel noch nie live gesehen und bei dir sterben sie sogar


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Ja, sie hat kein Glöckchen und somit auch kein Halsband ... 

Hmmm ... so leid es mir um die Wendehälse tut ... ist eben Natur


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

So, hier kommt meine Aufrüstung 

Das Packerl war riiiiiesengroß

 

Diese zieharmonikaförmigen Papierschläuche waren bloß Füllmaterial. Zuerst dachte ich, da wären die Stangen des Hirtenstabs drin verpackt 

 

Als ich dann die Papierschläuche entfernt hab, dachte ich, warum haben die das Packerl bloß so groß gemacht??? Und wo ist überhaupt der Hirtenstab!!! Der war in einer Extraschachtel, unten drunter, die genauso groß wie die große Schachtel war  konnten man auf den ersten Blick nicht sehen.

 

Und hier die Pracht am neuen Standort, von links und von rechts 

     

Das Fetthäuschen hab ich noch nicht montiert. Hab die Fettblöcke mal in den Kühlschrank getan, weil sie im warmen Haus heute schon sehr weich geworden sind. Dachte, die zerfallen mir sicher beim auspacken. Ob ich die wirklich jetzt in den heißesten Wochen des Jahres aufhängen soll? Morgen soll es 33 oder 34 °C geben...


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany

Schaut sehr gut aus 

Bin schon gespannt welche Erfahrungen du sammelen kannst ...

Vorgestern nachgefüllt ... gestern hat nur ein bisserl etwas gefehlt ...

Dürfte jetzt bei der "Hitze" nicht so interessant sein ...

Ganz anders Anfang der Woche ... Montag am Abend nachgefüllt ... Dienstag am Abend war alles leer ...


----------



## Mulmig (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Dany,

sieht sehr gut aus: vielleicht schaffe ich mir auch noch so einen Stab mit Spendern an - saubere Sache.

Mach' Dir keinen Kopf wegen des Fettfutters: bei mir halten die Knödel auch bei Hitze ganz gut zusammen (habe sie im Apfelbaum und unter einer Zeder hängen). Es fällt bissel mehr runter, als bei kühlem Wetter, das ist aber gut für die "Bodenpicker" und für MICH: nachts hocken dort massenhaft Nachtschnecken und ich kann sie gemütlich absammeln...:evil

[OT]...wenn die Leut' nix für Ihr Hirn und Herz machen und dann noch Alkohol dazu kommt, werden sie im Alter unerträglich! Frauen werden hexig und böse und die Mannsbilder werden zu sturen Motzköpfen oder Hilfspolizisten und Nörglern....Wir müssen uns mächtig auf die Hinterbeine stellen, daß wir "sympathisch alt werden" - das ist auch eine Kunst!!! Und vor allem ist es Arbeit: wer sich hängen und verblöden läßt, dem merkt man's halt auch an... [/OT]

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Bei uns sorgen ja die Spatzen für reichlich Nachwuchs .
Futter ist ja auch genug vorhanden - aber es gibt natürlich auch von uns immer eine Zusatzration . Da wird dann auch der Nachwuchs mitgebracht und gleich an Ort und stelle gefüttert .


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

oh, wie süüüß!! 


edit: übrigens: meine Futtersäulen wurden noch nicht mal begutachtet 
dafür sah ich letztens eine Meise an einem Meisenknödel, der schon seit letzten Herbst im Vorgarten in der Blutpflaume hängt. Vergaß bisher immer, ihn endlich zu entsorgen, der muss ja schon ätzend ranzig sein. Im Winter haben sie ihn verschmäht


----------



## Mulmig (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallole,

kurzes "update" von der Vogelfront:
  Vogelhaus wurde gereinigt und mit neuem Pfahl versehen - ein reines Wunder, daß die morschen Birkenstämmchen noch gehalten haben...

Ein Mords Betrieb von Jungvögeln im Garten mit jeder Menge "Kinderlärm": vor allem Kohlmeisen, aber auch Spatzen, Blaumeisen, Dompfaffen und kleine Tannenmeisen.
Bisher noch kein toter Vogel gesichtet :beten
   

Erst mal schauen:    

     

Auch Kleiber sind wieder da (hier mit Schnabelverlängerung):  

         ....was machen die da oben, fragt sich die kleine Kohlmeise...

Viel Regen und kalte Nächte und jede Menge Jungvögel sorgen wieder für richtig Verkehr am Vogelhaus. Und das direkt vor meinem Eßzimmerfenster...:smoki...durch dessen verregnete Scheibe diese Fotos geschossen wurden....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Heute im Regen:

   
Weidenmeise läßt sich im Sturzflug vom Baum fallen, schüttelt das Wasser ab ...
   ...und frißt sich satt.

   Der Kleiber sitzt hier so gesittet, normalerweise "fährt er wie der Habicht zwischen die Hennen" und scheucht alle anderen Vögel weg.

   
Das Blaumeischen guckt immer erst und "sichert" - sieht aus, wie "Plan machen" 

   
Kohlmeisenbaby sitzt mitten im Futter und schreit nach Mama...

Wieder Fensterbilder...aber heute habe ich es nach der Knipserei mal geputzt...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Danke Anna für deine wunderbaren Bilder


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

ach, ist das nett 
meine Säulen werden bisher leider noch nicht angenommen, und auch das neue Häuserl, das gleich am ersten Tag von einer Kohlmeise inspiziert wurde (wo ich eh Fotos reingestellt hab), wird nicht mehr angeflogen


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Anna,
ganz tolle Bilder
Und Vögel sind doch so schwer zu fotografieren.

Ich habe ja eine ganz neue Futterstation eröffnet: den Selbstbedienungsthresen
Auf meinem Küchenschrank steht eine offene Tupperwaredose mit vorgemischtem Vogelfutter. Z.Zt. ist die Terrassentür direkt zur Küche öfter offen.
Eine Meise (oder vielleicht auch mehrere) haben diese Futterquelle entdeckt. Wenn's draußen nichts mehr gibt, wird in der Küche nachgeschaut
Ich habe schon innerhalb einer halben Stunde drei Meisen bei mir in der Küche angetroffen, alle starteten gerade vom Küchenschrank aus und flogen - als ob es das nätürlichste der Welt wäre - wieder durch die geöffnete Terrassentür hinaus...um kurz danach erneut aufzutauchen.
Wirklich clevere Tierchen

petra

@ Dany
Die kapieren das schon, aber es braucht seine Zeit, bis Vögel eine neue Futterstelle akzpetieren. Ein paar Monate solltest du ihnen schon geben.
Falls du Meisenknödel verfütterst: meiner Erfahrung nach fressen Vögel diese Knödel zwar gerne, aber nicht in der hängenden Form Das scheint manchen einfach zu aufwendig zu sein
Ich verkrümmel die Meisenknödel deshalb immer...geht natürlich nur in einem Futterhäuschen und dann kommen alle an, die gerne Fettfutter fressen...auch die, die es niemals an einen hängenden Meisenknödel schaffen würden.
petra


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hallo wo hast du diese futter säulöe gekauft ß?


----------



## sanatee (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

wieso füttert Ihr denn im Sommer?

Die Bilder sind echt klasse


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

hallo snatee das frag ich mich auch immer man soll doch im sommer nicht füttern


----------



## Mulmig (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

ein guter Austausch über das Thema "Ganzjahresfütterung" findet Ihr in diesem thread von Beitrag 98 - 130 (Seite 10-12).
Die "alte" Fütterschule", die "nur bei Schnee füttern" verlangt, ist widerlegt. Siehe Beiträge oben, ich will nicht alles wiederholen. 
Wer sich interessiert, dem empfehle ich das Büchlein "Vögel füttern, aber richtig" von Peter Berthold. 
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen "oute" ich hier ja laufend. Mein Garten wimmelt im Moment vor lauter Jungvögeln. Trotz mächtig Katzenverkehr keine toten Vögel (oder Indizien dafür), Blattläuse relativ chancenlos, Nutzinsekten wohlauf (__ Schwebfliegen, Ohrwürmer, Wildbienen etc.) Nur die Sitzkissen dürfen nicht draußen bleiben  wegen Vogelschiß...und unter den Futterstellen und beliebtesten Sitzplätzen haben die Pflanzen weiße Sprenkel - bis zum nächsten Regen und der ist heuer ja sehr zuverlässig...
Also Winterfütterung ist unabdingbar (bei - 10 Grad in der Nacht verlieren die Vögel so viel Substanz beim Wärmeproduzieren, daß sie am Morgen innerhalb einer Stunde ihre Depots wieder füllen müssen) Ganzjahresfütterung jedoch ist optimal und sichert Bestände.

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tierwelt/article5910484/Voegel-fuettern-ist-unsere-moralische-Pflicht.html

@dany, hab' Geduld (hast Du eh'  ) - das kann schon dauern, bis die gute Nachricht in der Vogelwelt 'rum ist. Und vielleicht hast Du ja einen Turbofütterer in der Nachbarschaft. Ich ernte ja jetzt die "Früchte" von fünfjährigem Bekanntheitsgrad 

@Petra, die Küchengeschichte ist ja toll. Wenn ich mal vergesse, den Knödeleimer zu schließen, dann sind am nächsten Tag alle oben liegenden Knödel angefressen - da kennen sie nix.
Du hast ja Faulpelze: bei mir hängen alle (außer Dompfaffen) in Trauben an den Knödelhaltern, sogar die Spatzen und Grünfinken turnen da herum. Zum Schreien ist es, wenn die Elstern versuchen, "die Meise zu machen" und sich um die Knödelhalter "wickeln". 
Jetzt habe ich unter den leckeren Teilen am Vogelhaus auch eine Sitzstange montiert, um die Klettermuffel zu verwöhnen. Der Kleiber mag es und die Babymeisen. Ich lege immer nur die Reste ins Häusle.

@Helmut, aus Deinem Munde ein echtes Lob, Danke. Schon erstaunlich, was durch die ungeputzte Scheibe geht mit der 50D und dem 55-250 mm. Ich sitze liederlich auf dem Sofa und lichte meine Vögel ab: da kommt kein Tarnzelt mit, gell?!:smoki und ich mach's ja nur für die Freud' und nicht Profi-mäßig.

Heute habe ich noch zwei Aronia Büsche unters Vogelhaus gepflanzt. Bin mal gespannt, wann sie entdecken, daß die Beeren "lecker Nachtisch" sind.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

bei gutem Wetter wird bei uns nätürlich auf dem Terrassentisch gespeist 1)

Wenn es allerdings anfängt zu regnen, wird unter dem Tisch weiterserviert. Die Doofen:? versuchen ihr Glück noch auf dem Tisch. 2)

Die Meise ist wie immer die erste unterm Tisch 3)

Bis der erste von unten schreit: Essen fassen! 4)

Dann finden sich alle wieder zum gemeinsamen Mittagessen ein. Natürlich regengeschützt. 5)


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Süß, deine Fotostory


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Super Petra 

@ Dany: wie schaut`s aus bei Dir ...

Meine Fütterung wird nach wie vor stark frequentiert.
Kohl-, Blau- und Weiden/Sumpfmeisen, Grünlinge, Buchfinken, Kleiber und Buntspecht kommen immer vorbei.
Wie es so stark geregnet hat sind auch wieder Tannenmeisen vorbeigekommen und einmal in der vorigen Woche habe ich eine junge Haubenmeise gesichtet


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Mahlzeit

Habe mich heute ein bisserl auf die Lauer gelegt ...

Blaumeise
 

Haubenmeise
   

Tannenmeise
 

Hier sieht man schön wie sie einen Fettfutterblock bearbeiten, hängt seit vorigen Sonntag
eine Blaumeise hat Hunger
 

Momentan ist nur Fettfutter im Angebot vorhanden ... die Futtersilos werden innerhalb eines Tages leer gefressen :crazy


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Bei mir ist nach wie vor tote Hose 
Wobei, ein bisschen versucht haben dürfte jemand an der Säule mit den Samen. Gut, dass ich die Auffangschale dabei hab, sonst wär mir das nicht aufgefallen, aber in der Schale liegen ein paar Körner 
Wird schon, spätestens im Winter werden sie es zu schätzen wissen


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Nicht aufgeben Dany,

Vögel sind wirklich extreme Gewohnheitsstiere. Wenn ich mal einen Meisenknödel versuchsweise in einen anderen Baum gehängt habe, war der schon verschimmelt, ehe sich der erste Vogel mal bequemte, nachzuschauen, ob man das denn fressen kann.
Aber wenn sich so ein Futterplatz rumgesprochen hat...fressen sie dir die Haare vom Kopf - wie mir z.Zt..Wie Helmut geschrieben hat: wenn es nach diesen Fresssäcken ginge, müsste ich die Futterplätze - incl. Terrassentischporzellangedeck alle zwei Stunden auffüllen.
petra


----------



## ron (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ich habe jetzt entdeckt, dass es bei uns ganz andere Vögel an einer ganz andere Futterstelle gibt:

ich hatte mich schon früher gewundert, dass die Zahl der Kaulquappen plötzlich sehr zurück gegangen ist. Jetzt habe ich die "Täter" wahrscheinlich identifizieren können. Es sind Krickenten. Zielstrebig schwammen sie zu der Stelle wo sich die Froschkinder aufhalten.Ein kleiner Sandstrand lockt die kleinen an, weil es sich zwischen den Algen gut leben lässt. Aber für solche überdimensionierten Feinde bietet es keinen Schutz.

Mit Bilder ist schwierig: die __ Enten sind scheu wie sonst was. Vielleicht haben die auch ein schlechtes Gewissen..........



LG

Ron


----------



## pema (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,
der Sommer ist vorbei und es geht gegen Winter. Noch zwei Sonnenbilder...danach gibt es nur noch Vögel im Regen oder Schnee

petra


----------



## grille (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Guten Morgen!

In Regen und Schnee,das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen.Vielleicht haben wir noch eine schöne Zeit davor.
Noch können die Stieglitze Sonnenblumenkerne ernten(die Letzten!).Auch an der Wasserstelle ist noch reges Leben.
Habe allerdings auch gestern die Futterstellen aufgestellt und aufgehängt.
LG grille


----------



## Kuton (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Zusammen,

Bald werden wieder die Futterstellen in Schuss gebracht.

Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr ein zusätzliches Ziel:

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich einen Eisvogel, der meine __ Moderlieschen Bestände ein wenig dezimiert.
Stellt aber kein Problem da, sind Unmengen vorhanden.

Über dem großen Schwimmteich hab ich ein Netz, das ich wohl wieder entfernen werde.

Wie ich nachlesen konnte, haben es Eisvögel im Winter sehr schwer.
Wie ich jetzt noch die Eisfläche etwas großflächiger frei bekomme, weis ich noch nicht.

Mal sehn.

Hab leider kein Teleobjektiv, aber wunderschöner Vogel 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## grille (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo!

Einen Eisvogel,traumhaft! Bleibt denn der im Winter bei euch??
LG grille


----------



## pema (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Kuton schrieb:


> Über dem großen Schwimmteich hab ich ein Netz, das ich wohl wieder entfernen werde.
> 
> Wie ich nachlesen konnte, haben es Eisvögel im Winter sehr schwer.
> Wie ich jetzt noch die Eisfläche etwas großflächiger frei bekomme, weis ich noch nicht.



Also das Netz würde ich schnell entfernen...oder jagt der Eisvogel nicht im Schwimmteich. Es könnte sonst eine schlimme Falle für den kleinen Vogel darstellen.

Über das Thema: 'eisfrei im Winter' können dir sicherlich die Technikfreaks hier etwas sagen.

Aber du kannst dir jetzt schon einmal des Neides vieler hier sicher sein

petra


----------



## Digicat (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Gestern ist ein Trupp Stieglitze (Distelfink) über unsere Wegwarten und Karden hergefallen ...

An den Wegwarten
    

An der Karde
   

Die Saison geht schön langsam mit dem Laubfall wieder los ... 

@ Ralf (Kuton): das Netz würde ich entfernen ... der Eisi verfängt sich sonst noch darin ...


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

"Komm schnell, die Eichelhäher baden!" rief meine Frau vor ein paar Minuten.
Mit etwas aufgeregten Händen schnell das Tamron 70/300 an die EOS gefummelt und raus gerannt...
Volle Blende war eingestellt und 1/400 sec den Rest besorgte die Elektronik, nicht nachgedacht und den Auslöser durchgezogen, der Abstand betrug etwa 15 m.

Hier sind die Bilder:

Nummer eins ist bereits fertig
  

und die Nummer zwei erst ganz langsam beäugen
 

und dann hält nichts mehr
         

Ob es ein Pärchen ist oder ein Jungvogel dabei weiß ich nicht.

Badetermin ist etwa einmal die Woche.


P.S. der Stabi des Tamron ist genial, er nagelt das Bild quasi fest


----------



## Conny (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Peter,

tolle Bilder vom Badetag sind das


----------



## pema (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal Fotos von Vögeln über der Futterstelle (leider ist keiner gelandet).

Gerade flogen hunderte von Kranichen über meinen Garten. Ich habe leider die ganze Zeit mit offenem Mund staunend nach oben geglotzt, bis mein Freund mit der kamera neben mir stand und sagte: mach doch mal 'nen Foto.

Deshalb nur die Nachzügler im Bild. Es war wirklich phantastisch.

petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hi Peta,
habe ich heute auch beobachtet.
Ein "Gekreische" in der Luft, unvergleichlich.
Es wird augenscheinlich Ernst, der Winter steht vor der Tür, 
zumindest wenn wir den Vögeln Glauben schenken.


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ja die Kraniche, das habe ich jedes Jahr. 

Ich liege etwa 15 km entfernt vom Stausee Kelbra in der 'Einflugschneise', lt. den Ornithologen legen dort weit über 10000 Tiere jedes Jahr einen Zwischenstop ein.
Viele Leute kommen extra wegen diesem Event zu Besuch dorthin.

Das Gekreische über mir (nein, nicht unangenehm!) beginnt um die Mittagszeit und hat seinen Höhepunkt mit beginnender Dämmerung.

Es sind Hunderte, die jeden Tag ziehen. Oft ist ein riesiges logistisches Durcheinander über mir (so scheint es) wenn sich mehrere Schwärme vereinigen und zum Landeanflug formieren. Ohne Lotsen, ohne Tower und ohne Radar. Das Durcheinander wandelt sich nach kurzer Zeit wie von Geisterhand in ein geordnetes, strukturiertes Weiterziehen, ich habe noch keinen Zusammenstoß beobachten können. 

Heute habe ich mal wieder die lange Brennweite rausgeholt, Flughöhe grob geschätzt 1000 m.


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Bald geht die Saison wieder los ...

Stieglitze kommen aber auch jetzt schon

An der __ Karde


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus

Konnte heute auch ca. 60-70 Stück südlich von Wien (Traiskirchen) am nach Hauseweg aus dem Auto aus sichten ... sie waren Richtung Westen unterwegs ...

Leider hatte ich keine Cam dabei und mit dem sind sie nix geworden


----------



## Dieter_B (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe am Samstag auch das Vergnügen gehabt HUNDERTE Kraniche zu beobachten, solch eine Menge habe ich aber selbst noch nicht beobachten können, habe im Garten gearbeitet und plötzlich gab es Lärm von oben und dann KAMEN SIE.
Eine Formation sogar sehr niedrig, hatte leider keine Kamera zur Hand.
Jedes Jahr ein Schauspiel.


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Kranich-Beobachter

Heute ... 11:25 ... genau über unserem Wohngebiet ...

 
296 Kraniche ...

 
Ein 100% Ausschnitt


----------



## danyvet (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Liebe Vogelfreunde!

Ich hab ja seit Sommer neue Fütterungssysteme im Garten, die bis vor kurzem nicht angenommen wurden. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich aber an der Säule eine Kohlmeise gesehen!! 
Und vorgestern war´s überhaupt toll: da waren zur gleichen Zeit eine Blaumeise (hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen in meinem Garten), ein Rotkehlchen, ein Zaunkönig und 3 Kohlmeisen in der Nähe der Futtersäulen/-häuschen 
Leider musste ich gestern feststellen, dass das Futter in meinem alten Häuschen total verschimmelt ist  Hoffentlich hat kein Vogerl davon gefressen....
Jetzt hab ich das Häuschen mal in der Badewanne eingeweicht und werde es dann mit einem alten Zahnbürstel penibelst putzen, damit das neue Futter nicht auch gleich wieder verschimmelt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Moin zusammen,
dieses Vogelhaus
 

steht ca. 6 m entfernt vom WoZi-fenster. Das Fenster zeigt nach Südwest. 
Ich würde nur zu gern gelungene Piepmatzbilder machen.
Welche Einstellungen, welches Objektiv eignen sich am besten.
Habe mir schon ein "frühes Weihnachtsgeschenk" gegönnt, eine neue EOS 550D 
Objektive dazu: 18 - 55, 200er, 300er - stehen zur Verfügung.
Wenn die Sonne scheint, wird's kritisch, dann müßte ich die Rollos ein Stück runterlassen, sonst wird man vermutlich außer Spiegelung nix sehen.
Kamera auf's Stativ, oder besser freihand?


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Dany, Servus Eva-Maria

@ Dany: 
Endlich sind die Piepmatze auch an deiner Fütterung 
Freut mich sehr 

Und baldige Genesung 

@ Eva-Maria:
6 Meter ist weit weg ... da hast nur ein Punkterl in der Mitte im Bild vom Vogel ...
und außerdem macht sich ein Futterhausbild nicht gut 

 
so ungefähr sollte es dann aussehen ... kein Futter/Futterhaus zu sehen und der Hintergrund nicht sehr gut erkennbar

Kannst du einen Ansitzast so dazwischen (Fenster und Futterhaus) aufstellen/anbringen das er ca. 3Meter vom Fenster weg ist ... das wäre die Distanz ohne eine Ausschnittsvergrößerung am PC zu machen um den Vogel Format füllend abzulichten ...
Versteht sich das du dann mit dem 300er fotografierst ...

Stativ wäre besser, weniger verwackler ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Ooooccchh Helmut
Warum machen sich denn "Futterhausbilder" nicht gut?
Deine Anregungen hinsichtlich Entfernung, Objektiv usw. sind klar nachvollziehbar,
an der von mir gezeigten Aufnahme sieht man ja schon, daß das so nix werden kann.
Einen "Ansitzast" kann ich leider nicht anbringen, umzu hat es jedoch die Pergola, wo die __ Pieper landen können.
Nur, da wollen sie gar nicht landen, sondern sind direkt im Futterhaus... da liegen ja auch die leckeren Sachen
Hier jetzt mal ein anderes Beispiel, wir haben noch ein kleines Futterhaus an der überdachten Terrasse hängen, da finde ich die artistisch anmutenden An- und Abflüge schon bewunderswert.
 

Ich übe gerade mit manuellen Einstellungen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Servus Eva-Maria

Ich finde ja auch teilweise, wenn das Futterhäuschen ansehlich ist, Bilder von der Futterstelle schön .. sieht man doch auch wie frequentiert es ist, manchmal auch mit Streiterein verbunden oder so wie in deinem Fall mit An/Abflug ... 

In einschlägigen Foren wird Dir aber dieses Futterhaus zeigen sehr schnell "abgewöhnt", ja das geht sogar soweit, daß nicht mal ein Futterrest am Schnabel des Vogels geduldet wird bzw. das Foto bewertet wird.

Ja, so streng sind die Maßstäbe ...

 

Wie du siehst habe nicht ich diese Regel aufgestellt, sondern kommt aus Naturfotoforen, wo Bilder bewertet werden.
Wenn man nicht solche Ansprüche an seine Bilder stellt, kann man natürlich auch Bilder mit Futterhaus machen ... spricht ja nix dagegen ...

War halt nur weil du gefragt hast ... 


> Ich würde nur zu gern gelungene Piepmatzbilder machen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

okay Helmut,
danke für die Infos.
GsD sind wir ja hier in "unserem Gartenteich-Forum" und die "Regeln" sind nicht ganz so streng. Gelungene Piepmatzbilder sind für mich eben auch solche, wo die __ Pieper an- und abfliegen, sich auch mal tüchtig streiten und durchaus auch verdient mit einem leckeren Bröckchen im Schnabel abgelichtet werden. Mir geht es schon darum, andere user an "unseren gut besuchten (hoffentlich) Futterstellen" teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Conny (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo,

ich denke wie so vieles im Leben ist die Art und Weise der Vogelbilder Geschmackssache.
Ein Fotokollege, den ich sehr schätze, hat dieses Bild beanstandet.

 

In einem Buch "Abenteuer Zoo" wurde gerade eine alte Burg als Kulisse für Greifvögel als besonders schön hervorgehoben.
Ein Hersteller von Futtersäulen möchte natürlich sein Produkt auf dem Bild haben 
Für mich gilt, mein Motiv muss scharf sein.  Im obigen Fall die Augen.
Ansonsten arbeite ich daran, dieses Jahr einen Ansitz-Ast zu etablieren


----------



## pema (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

die Überschrift lautet: "Vögel an der Futterstelle"

Also werden Vögel an der Futterstelle abgebildet. Und das ist nun mal in den meisten Fällen ein Futterhaus

Gute Fotos finde ich immer gut - egal wo sich das abgebildete Motiv gerade befindet

petra


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Weil´s so schön dazu passt:
Heute im Adventkalender der umweltberatung.at


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Heute früh war ordentlich was los...
 

 

Euch allen einen schönen 4. Advent.


----------



## danyvet (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

ich seh überhaupt keine Vogerl mehr in meinem Garten, und die Futtersäulen und Häuschen werden auch nicht leerer!


----------



## Dieter_B (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*

Bei uns werden die Futterstellen derart belagert, das es schon kämpfe gibt, wer an der Reihe ist.
Deswegen haben wir schon 5 Häuschen aufgstellt.
Aber leider gehen unsere Nachbarn her und füttern sogar die Krähen und Elstern, dann sind natürlich alle anderen Vögel weg.
Gestern flogen ca. 15-20 Gänse wild schnatternd knapp über unserem Haus gen Süden, (Nachzügler?).
So schnell hatte ich die Kamera leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## butzbacher (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2011*



Dieter_B schrieb:


> Bei uns werden die Futterstellen derart belagert, das es schon kämpfe gibt, wer an der Reihe ist.
> Deswegen haben wir schon 5 Häuschen aufgstellt.
> Aber leider gehen unsere Nachbarn her und füttern sogar die Krähen und Elstern, dann sind natürlich alle anderen Vögel weg.
> Gestern flogen ca. 15-20 Gänse wild schnatternd knapp über unserem Haus gen Süden, (Nachzügler?).
> So schnell hatte ich die Kamera leider nicht zur Hand.



Hallo,

kann auch gut sein, dass die hier bleiben, so lange sie Futter finden.


----------

